# Poll | Should there be a 'total ban' on Indian media in Pakistan??



## Kompromat

This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.

Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.


Films
Dramas
Reality shows
News
Indian media websites
It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?

*WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*


Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.






Please participate in the poll.

Best Regards.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
22


----------



## Kompromat

*Finally, Some good news today!!

LHC restricts screening of Indian films

November 20, 2013

*





*

LAHORE - The Lahore High Court on Tuesday ruled that no foreign or Indian film brought into the country in violation of law could be exhibited in Pakistan.*

The court also directed the Chairman Central Board of Film Censors (CBFC) to ensure that department would not issue licence to any Indian film in violation of laws. The court also issued notices to federal government and other concerned authorities. The court passed this order on a petition moved by the anchor person of a private TV channel challenging smuggling of Indian films and their exhibition in Pakistan.

The petitioner through his counsel pleaded that Indian films were being smuggled in Pakistan illegally and Central Board of Film Censors was issuing licences to these films having in violation of law.
He further pleaded that the Indian films were promoting terrorism and lawlessness in Pakistan so the interior ministry should be directed to initiate action under the Terrorism Act against all those involved in smuggling of Indian films to Pakistan and airing these on big screens.

The counsel stated that under the law Indian films could not be screened in Pakistani cinemas but the smuggled movies were being screened in cinemas illegally. He said the foreign films except Indian could be screened in Pakistan. He claimed that Indian films like Pride and Prejudice and Race 2 shot entirely at foreign locations could only be exhibited in Pakistan. Nevertheless, the films which were made in India could not be screened in Pakistan.

He claimed that promoters had recently smuggled a number of films which were completely shot in India and these were being screened in Pakistani cinemas under the category of foreign films and censor board had issued fake licences to such films.

The petitioner requested the court to direct the Customs authorities to stop this illegal practice and initiate action under the Customs Act against relaying smuggled films. He also prayed that Chairman CBFC should be directed to stop issuing fake licences to all smuggled Indian films. The court will resume hearing on November 25.

LHC restricts screening of Indian films

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aamna14

Even Indians are voting though its for Pakistani users only

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MilSpec

Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan

@Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## INDIC

sandy_3126 said:


> Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan
> 
> @Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,



Pakistanis should better watch Turkish TV content and movies although the Turkish culture is 100% Firangi for Pakistani audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Sure - There should be ban on Indian contents and movies. However want to watch Indian movie should buy *pirated* CD watch it and publish it on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## INDIC

LoveIcon said:


> Sure - There should be ban on Indian contents and movies. However want to watch Indian movie should buy *pirated* CD watch it and publish it on internet.



They are sold in Pakistan like _aata chawal daal_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Good luck with your fight against Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

1. LHC order is for illegally smuggled films. Right decision

2. Total media ban is not possible. apart from that Media is a different term. We can ban Indian News channels because India also did that same with Pakistani news channels.

3. As far as entertainment industry is concerned banning it is not recommended.

4. Yes we can ban Pakistani News Channels or just channels from airing too much Indian content. There is already PEMRA law where channels/FMs can broadcast 40% foreign content that includes English/Indian/Turkish/Afghan and so on . BUT PEMRA IS not strictly implementing it.

Its time that PEMRA should grind its axe.

5. These channels are also violating copy rights of Indian entertainment industry which must be taken up at Courts. Indians should sue them

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## MilSpec

INDIC said:


> Pakistanis should better watch Turkish TV content and movies although the *Turkish culture is 100% Firangi for Pakistani audience.*


Thats not our call to make... they decide their cultural direction, I 100% welcome @Aeronauts take on this....


----------



## Android

Goes on to show how much Indian media content is popular in Pakistan even a forceful ban is being implemented to stop its influence


----------



## MilSpec

Spring Onion said:


> 1. LHC order is for illegally smuggled films. Right decision
> 
> 2. Total media ban is not possible. apart from that Media is a different term. We can ban Indian News channels because India also did that same with Pakistani news channels.
> 
> 3. As far as entertainment industry is concerned banning it is not recommended.
> 
> 4. Yes we can ban Pakistani News Channels or just channels from airing too much Indian content. There is already PEMRA law where channels/FMs can broadcast 40% foreign content that includes English/Indian/Turkish/Afghan and so on . BUT PEMRA IS not strictly implementing it.
> 
> Its time that PEMRA should grind its axe.
> 
> 5. These channels are also violating copy rights of Indian entertainment industry which must be taken up at Courts. Indians should sue them



OP's contention was *"there needs to be a Total Ban on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens?
*
1.And why wouldn't be a total blackout possible, Make Indian content Illegal with jailterm for offense...

2.Black out all Indian Literature work, music, art works, movies, television shows.

3. Why is banning not recommended, when the aprehension is that Indian entertainment media is "subversive soft power" corrupting pakistani society and culture?

I think the question raised is less concerned with legality and more with morality....

I personally would welcome such move... If people of pakistan want this move, the government should oblige...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

TOTAL INDIAN MEDIA BAN IN PAKISTAN .... *FTW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Android said:


> Goes on to show how much Indian media content is popular in Pakistan even a forceful ban is being implemented to stop its influence



You don't know the alternate route taken by Pakistanis to watch Indian soaps if they ban it.  

Illegal DTH boxes from India pose new threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

sandy_3126 said:


> OP's contention was *"there needs to be a Total Ban on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens?
> *
> 1.And why wouldn't be a total blackout possible, Make Indian content Illegal with jailterm for offense...
> 
> 2.Black out all Indian Literature work, music, art works, movies, television shows.
> 
> 3. Why is banning not recommended, when the aprehension is that Indian entertainment media is "subversive soft power" corrupting pakistani society and culture?
> 
> I think the question raised is less concerned with legality and more with morality....
> 
> I personally would welcome such move... If people of pakistan want this move, the government should oblige...


 
1. Your frustration is very visible I don't know why when the fact is that Pakistanis have allowed Indian content more than it deserves.

2. This you have done to Pakistani art/literature, music, sports. rest assure we Pakistanis are NOT hardliner Hindu saffronis. So thanks we are not going to ban art and literature.

3. Because we had never banned it even during Zia era 

4. Morality is a loosely coined words . LHC order has more to do with law breach not morality .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naveen mishra

Aeronaut said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please participate in the poll.
> 
> Best Regards.



it is not that much complicate to understand , i have seen couple of talk show in Pakistani tv channel on this topic ,

there is two aspect 

1> unless until you will not impose complete ban , Pakistani entertainment industries is not going to grow , but important question ,is Pakistani entertainment industries really going to grow ?after imposing ban , because it got liberal during Musharraf time, before that there was complete ban on Indian material,and very buddy know that down fall of Pakistani film industries is not because of Indian contain , it was purely because of non availability good quality product and *quantity as well* which required to run show business , one of the major issue is not quality but quantity too
*so blaming Indian martial has no meaning *

2> best solution is collaboration of entertainment industries ,which can help Pakistani entertainment industries to further establish and to sell their own contain , but is guess for that you required good bilateral relation ,and every thing end here

3> so complete bad is the only solution left


----------



## OrionHunter

Aamna14 said:


> Even Indians are voting though its for Pakistani users only


Hmmm...If there's a total ban then how can India spread its propaganda in Pakistan? Therefore, there should be NO ban on Indian content. After all, it's part of the RAW conspiracy! And they're doing just fine!


----------



## jaibi

Being a researcher in media. I would say no. India provides us with good competition and we should look to penetrate their market. Doors work both ways. There.s a common perception that pakistani soaps are better than their indian counterparts. Pakistan needs to be intelligent about its talent and management. In my opinion channels like 8xm should run.out of business, project our talent, not indian and aim for penetration even if its online. This would pay in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aamna14

OrionHunter said:


> Hmmmm...If there's a total ban then how can India spread its propaganda in Pakistan? Therefore, there should be NO ban on Indian content.



Indians are not supposed to be voting at least though they can continue with their Pakistan bashing as most usually love doing that some in fact join PDF for that


----------



## INDIC

sandy_3126 said:


> Thats not our call to make... they decide their cultural direction, I 100% welcome @Aeronauts take on this....



I saw 1-2 episodes of Ishq e Mamoon(Turkish), the culture was identical to Hollywood type, such type of TV soaps are quite popular in Pakistan these, unlike Indian soap which share most of identical culture with Pakistan, there was 0% identical culture between Turks and Pakistanis.


----------



## jaibi

INDIC said:


> I saw 1-2 episodes of Ishq e Mamoon(Turkish), the culture was identical to Hollywood type, such type of TV soaps are quite popular in Pakistan these, unlike Indian soap which share most of identical culture with Pakistan, there was 0% identical culture between Turks and Pakistanis.


The show you are talking about is based on a novel that has been considered a modern classic from the east. So the story is brilliant. Secondly, the execution of the show is brilliant as well as was the acting and the.dubbing. that's why it was loved.


----------



## naveen mishra

jaibi said:


> Being a researcher in media. I would say no. India provides us with good competition and we should look to penetrate their market. Doors work both ways. There.s a common perception that Pakistani soaps are better than their indian counterparts. Pakistan needs to be intelligent about its talent and management. In my opinion channels like 8xm should run.out of business, project our talent, not Indian and aim for penetration even if its online. This would pay in the long run.


 
i agree with you , no doubt your contain is also good, i love watching hum tv, i guess they have collaboration with color TV, what i have notice they telecast only color TV program , but it is one way ,never seen any program of HUM TV is telecast in color TV,

so aggressive marketing and good competition can be best solution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jaibi said:


> The show you are talking about is based on a novel that has been considered a modern classic from the east. So the story is brilliant. Secondly, the execution of the show is brilliant as well as was the acting and the.dubbing. that's why it was loved.



My point was depiction of Turkish culture since Pakistanis always complain about cultural invasion. Recently, the Lollywood movie Devdas was banned by Pakistan censorboard for showing drinking, although novel Devdas is too a masterpiece.


----------



## MilSpec

Spring Onion said:


> 1. Your frustration is very visible I don't know why when the fact is that Pakistanis have allowed Indian content more than it deserves.
> 
> 2. This you have done to Pakistani art/literature, music, sports. rest assure we Pakistanis are NOT hardliner Hindu saffronis. So thanks we are not going to ban art and literature.
> 
> 3. Because we had never banned it even during Zia era
> 
> 4. Morality is a loosely coined words . LHC order has more to do with law breach not morality .



Did I start the thread asking for a ban on Indian content? 

It's always been vocal voices on the forum and pakistani media which have claimed that Indian media is polluting pakistani culture and values... I have maintained if that is *true, * then absolutely it should be banned.....Now are you saying Indian media doesn't have any negative effects and these voices are just paranoid? If not, why not ban them?



jaibi said:


> Being a researcher in media. I would say no. India provides us with good competition and we should look to penetrate their market. Doors work both ways. There.s a common perception that pakistani soaps are better than their indian counterparts. Pakistan needs to be intelligent about its talent and management. In my opinion channels like 8xm should run.out of business, project our talent, not indian and aim for penetration even if its online. This would pay in the long run.


But isn't the elephant in the room, the effect on pakistani culture and subversive role of Indian media as an extension of it's soft power?


----------



## Aamna14

INDIC said:


> I saw 1-2 episodes of Ishq e Mamoon(Turkish), the culture was identical to Hollywood type, such type of TV soaps are quite popular in Pakistan these, unlike Indian soap which share most of identical culture with Pakistan, there was 0% identical culture between Turks and Pakistanis.



Identical culture what except a bit of language?? I agree Turkish seriels aren't identical to our culture but so aren't Indian and i think its our choice to decide what we want and whats closer to our culture and what isn't.


----------



## naveen mishra

Aamna14 said:


> Identical culture what except a bit of language?? I agree Turkish seriels aren't identical to our culture but so aren't Indian and i think its our choice to decide what we want and whats closer to our culture and what isn't.


 
really it is complicated to understand so called culture ? is the only reason ?
Indonesian culture docent match with Indian, right from clothing to food or religion every thing is so different , here also very frequently Indian contain is been telecast in TV,

not only that epic serial which was based on Mahabharata and Ramayana ,that also telecast which was dub in bhasha Indonesia


----------



## Aamna14

naveen mishra said:


> really it is complicated to understand so called culture ? is the only reason ?
> Indonesian culture docent match with Indian, right from clothing to food or religion every thing is so different , here also very frequently Indian contain is been telecast in TV,
> 
> not only that epic serial which was based on Mahabharata and Ramayana ,that also telecast which was dub in bhasha Indonesia



The reasons can be many i was referring to the cultural aspect for the moment but thats the right of Pakistanis to decide what they want or don't want instead of getting branded as so and so when they state facts Indians don't like to hear.


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

OrionHunter said:


> Hmmm...If there's a total ban then how can India spread its propaganda in Pakistan? Therefore, there should be NO ban on Indian content. After all, it's part of the RAW conspiracy! And they're doing just fine!


No, we dont think so. we want ban only on illegal contents to minimize the black money business. our cultural ties within Pakistan are very strong therefore your so called RAW conspiracy theory is useless in this regard, at one time Pakistani dramas were very popular amongst indian viewers(Markets tak close ho jati then Pakistani drama dekhnay k liye). 

Indian film industry (inspired by hollywood now a day) is doing good by highlighting your social and cultural issues and at the end they also gives the solution which is again very good thing. But your Drama serials are very poor (yar aik shadi ke ceremony per 1000 episodes bana detay ho). 

In short most of the bollywood films are good, and almost all the Pakistani drama serials are very good (Very sensible/ to the point and natural acting wow).
wait WAAR yad a gai kafi period k bad aik he Movie nay kia kamal ker dia hai, wow kia movie hai and it served its purpose what we want.


----------



## bornmoron

How about banning Indians on PDF too ??? ,,


----------



## naveen mishra

bornmoron said:


> How about banning Indians on PDF too ??? ,,


 heeeeeeeeeee.......PDF dull ho jayega..........

kabulte nahi hai,warna ye isk to kar baithe hai


----------



## Kompromat

@blood
@OrionHunter
@GURU DUTT
@danish_vij


Members behind the poll distortion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Pakistanis are trying to move away from India for 70 years, they even tried Saudi's style But the inner core of them never changed.

Entertainment industry is of billions of dollars in Pakistan and I don't think this ban will help either.


----------



## [Bregs]

Banning media or entertainment do not make much sense when internet has reached every where

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Srinivas said:


> Pakistanis are trying to move away from India for 70 years, they even tried Saudi's style But the inner core of them never changed.
> 
> Entertainment industry is of billions of dollars in Pakistan and I don't think this ban will help either.



The same can be said about Indians i mean the first part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Aamna14 said:


> Identical culture what except a bit of language?? I agree Turkish seriels aren't identical to our culture but so aren't Indian and i think its our choice to decide what we want and whats closer to our culture and what isn't.



It certainly is your choice though much of the argument seems to be that the people should not have a choice. Otherwise why ask for a ban? If people aren't interested, they won't watch. The call for a ban seems more of a desire to control what people want & to make them see only what some want them to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

sandy_3126 said:


> Did I start the thread asking for a ban on Indian content?
> 
> It's always been vocal voices on the forum and pakistani media which have claimed that Indian media is polluting pakistani culture and values... I have maintained if that is *true, * then absolutely it should be banned.....Now are you saying Indian media doesn't have any negative effects and these voices are just paranoid? If not, why not ban them?
> 
> 
> But isn't the elephant in the room, the effect on pakistani culture and subversive role of Indian media as an extension of it's soft power?


 
Nothing wrong in assessing negative role of foreign content or elements. The fact is that Indian entertainment industry has even polluted its own culture too


----------



## Kompromat

[Bregs] said:


> Banning media or entertainment do not make much sense when internet has reached every where





Sir, the purpose is not 'eradication' but 'containment'. Pakistan must preserve its own artists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

INDIC said:


> My point was depiction of Turkish culture since Pakistanis always complain about cultural invasion. Recently, the Lollywood movie Devdas was banned by Pakistan censorboard for showing drinking, although novel Devdas is too a masterpiece.


 
actually its not about Indian culture. I am sure Indian women portrayal in Indian dramas and films is far from Indian culture.

its about useless meaningless Star plus dramas.

Turkish dramas are far more refreshing near to reality. its not like that a dead women is covered in tons of gold and make up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bang Galore said:


> It certainly is your choice though much of the argument seems to be that the people should not have a choice. Otherwise why ask for a ban? If people aren't interested, they won't watch. The call for a ban seems more of a desire to control what people want & to make them see only what some want them to see.



People are not given a choice when Pakistani media outlets are pouring Indian digital junk on their screens without their concent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Spring Onion said:


> Nothing wrong in assessing negative role of foreign content or elements. The fact is that Indian entertainment industry has even polluted its own culture too



They are assessing at the same time want the government share of revenue for the imports they are doing from India. It is a multi target decision and not aimed at completely banning Indian content.


----------



## Aamna14

Bang Galore said:


> It certainly is your choice though much of the argument seems to be that the people should not have a choice. Otherwise why ask for a ban? If people aren't interested, they won't watch. The call for a ban seems more of a desire to control what people want & to make them see only what some want them to see.



No it might seem like that but its not necessarily the case in all circumstances i know when i would say that it would be taken as just another Pakistani saying but most people in Pakistan don't identify themselves with Indian culture as Indians usually claim here. Not with the movies and certainly not with the dramas. This has been proved time and again. 
On topic, I would first request PEMRA to finally take some action against the private channels who air too much of Indian content particularly Geo and then do anything else.


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Aeronaut 

I didn't see that this poll is for pakistanis only..I too voted for total ban..


----------



## Spring Onion

Aeronaut said:


> People are not given a choice when Pakistani media outlets are pouring Indian digital junk on their screens without their concent.


 
PEMRA is not performing its duty well otherwise we must have the need to ask such question.

India banned Pakistani channels. We need to reciprocate.



GR!FF!N said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> I didn't see that this poll is for pakistanis only..I too voted for total ban..


 
 when was the last time Indians refrained from polluting such polls even when it was restricted only to Bangladeshis


----------



## [Bregs]

Aeronaut said:


> Sir, the purpose is not 'eradication' but 'containment'. Pakistan must preserve its own artists.


 
Movies and entertainment from both sides can be allowed according to the censor rules of both the countries. comedy artistes from Pakistan are huge hit in India


----------



## GR!FF!N

Spring Onion said:


> when was the last time Indians refrained from polluting such polls even when it was restricted only to Bangladeshis




well,in this subcontinent,there'll always be some "Chappa Voters"(false voters)..aint it???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

INDIC said:


> You don't know the alternate route taken by Pakistanis to watch Indian soaps if they ban it.
> 
> Illegal DTH boxes from India pose new threat



Out of a nation of 180 million only a few hundred or at best a few thousand, now watch your sh!t dramas. You should hope your movies don't go the same path. 



SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.



Also Indians should be completely banned on this forum too. Exception can be given to one or two members like @[bregs]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

GR!FF!N said:


> well,in this subcontinent,there'll always be some "Chappa Voters"(false voters)..aint it???


 these subcontenenties .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Areesh said:


> Out of a nation of 180 million only a few hundred or at best a few thousand, now watch your sh!t dramas. You should hope your movies don't go the same path.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Indians should be completely banned on this forum too. Exception can be given to one or two members like @[bregs]


Like I said - that's entirely upto *you...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> Movies and entertainment from both sides can be allowed according to the censor rules of both the countries. comedy artistes from Pakistan are huge hit in India


 
Both should be allowed within the rules. Pakistani comedy artists were targeted by Indian saffronis.

its a sorry state that while Indians attack common civilians for no fault of theirs while they get offended when a common Pakistani talk about banning their media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

To hell with censorship. It implies you are not smart enough to form an opinion on your own.


----------



## Aamna14

SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.



Why do you even say that when you do the same?


----------



## Spring Onion

Juice said:


> To hell with censorship. It implies you are not smart enough to form an opinion on your own.


 own opinion is an individual thing ) there may be others who disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Spring Onion said:


> own opinion is an individual thing ) there may be others who disagree


 And they are allowed to....the beauty of no censorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scorpion666

funny !!! hypocrites.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Total Ban. Yipeee.

@Aeronaut ... i voted yes too.. thank me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Areesh said:


> Out of a nation of 180 million only a few hundred or at best a few thousand, now watch your sh!t dramas. You should hope your movies don't go the same path.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Indians should be completely banned on this forum too. Exception can be given to one or two members like @[bregs]




Arey bhai there are many Indians here who are contributing well here, i do try the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Juice said:


> And they are allowed to....the beauty of no censorship.


 
That's PDF 



[Bregs] said:


> Arey bhai there are many Indians here who are contributing well here, i do try the same


  you earned respect which shows we are not bad at appreciating the opponent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Both should be allowed within the rules. Pakistani comedy artists were targeted by Indian saffronis.
> 
> its a sorry state that while Indians attack common civilians for no fault of theirs while they get offended when a common Pakistani talk about banning their media




Yeah i agree allow the content which are as per the censor rules of both the countries


----------



## Bang Galore

Aamna14 said:


> No it might seem like that but its not necessarily the case in all circumstances i know when i would say that it would be taken as just another Pakistani saying but most people in Pakistan don't identify themselves with Indian culture as Indians usually claim here. Not with the movies and certainly not with the dramas. This has been proved time and again.
> On topic, I would first request PEMRA to finally take some action against the private channels who air too much of Indian content particularly Geo and then do anything else.




I'm not one of those who is interested in promoting cultural similarities, if you say that you don't identify with Indian culture(_whatever that is)_, I'm not about to suggest otherwise. I don't particular care for either Bollywood movies or the serials and don't particularly care whether any Pakistani watches them or not. My argument was based on what seems to be an interest in such material within Pakistan, you don't see Scandinavians complaining about Indian content, do you? The barometer of what people identify or watch is what content flows most freely. I'm not questioning your right to ban whatever you want, your country after all, just the reasoning that is being put forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

not seen any pakistani channels on indian cable, hotels etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Aamna14 said:


> Why do you even say that when you do the same?



All of sudden they become blind when it's about India doing same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Aeronaut said:


> People are not given a choice when Pakistani media outlets are pouring Indian digital junk on their screens without their concent.



People always have a choice, you can switch of the TV or tune into some channel that isn't showing such content. If channels are showing a specific content & continuously, the logic that follows is that there is a demand for such stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiji

Who cares.

dekhna hai toh dekho varna bhaad m jao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> I'm not one of those who is interested in promoting cultural similarities, if you say that you don't identify with Indian culture(_whatever that is)_, I'm not about to suggest otherwise. I don't particular care for either Bollywood movies or the serials and don't particularly care whether any Pakistani watches them or not. My argument was based on what seems to be an interest in such material within Pakistan, you don't see Scandinavians complaining about Indian content, do you? The barometer of what people identify or watch is what content flows most freely. I'm not questioning your right to ban whatever you want, your country after all, just the reasoning that is being put forward.


 
1. No issue in cultural similarities . The only point is that which I personally feel may be others disagree with me but I have seen audience give such a negative impression about Indian "culture" as portrayed in Indian dramas and movies. I have seen people saying "India walay yeh sab kartay hain. kesay log hain".

the funny thing is akta type people repeat the same scene same plot in every other production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bang Galore said:


> People always have a choice, you can switch of the TV or tune into some channel that isn't showing such content. If channels are showing a specific content & continuously, the logic that follows is that there is a demand for such stuff.



You can switch off if the Indian content is only aired on Indian channels. When local channels are taking funds from Indian media houses to air their content, people are deceived into seeing content otherwise won't be aired at all. This is fraud !


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> People always have a choice, you can switch of the TV or tune into some channel that isn't showing such content. If channels are showing a specific content & continuously, the logic that follows is that there is a demand for such stuff.


 
Can this same be applied on Indians when they argue that oh well we have banned Pakistani channels because Indians don't want to watch it. Why doesn't India allow Pakistani media and let the common people there decide to switch over if they don't like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

you should watch turkish channels


----------



## Spring Onion

fiji said:


> Who cares.
> 
> dekhna hai toh dekho varna bhaad m jao


 bwahahaha humain bhartion k sazishi aurton walay dramay achay lagtay hain  hum to dekhain gay.

ajeeb ajeeb nakon wali make up say bhari mardon ko band bajati


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> 1. No issue in cultural similarities . The only point is that which I personally feel may be others disagree with me but I have seen audience give such a negative impression about Indian "culture" as portrayed in Indian dramas and movies. I have seen people saying "India walay yeh sab kartay hain. kesay log hain".
> 
> the funny thing is akta type people repeat the same scene same plot in every other production.




There is no denying the fact that Indian drama n serials are most stupid thing happened to indian entertainment, although i am not in favor of ban as i believe there should be a liberty of what some one want to see or not

But yes Indian soap opera style serials are all foolishly made up affecting Indian society too with there unconvincing ideas and screenplay n story


----------



## Spring Onion

Ayush said:


> you should watch turkish channels


 
 achaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Aeronaut said:


> You can switch off if the Indian content is only aired on Indian channels. When local channels are taking funds from Indian media houses to air their content, people are deceived into seeing content otherwise won't be aired at all. This is fraud !


Then what you need is a ban on foreign funding into news channels, not a ban on content.
*
If it is an issue of content, and if people of Pakistan dont want to see Indian content, inevitably a channel will crop up that does not show Indian content to fullfill that demand.*

Since that is not happening, it stands to reason that the people of Pakistan want Indian content and you want to ban it for your own parochial interests.


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> There is no denying the fact that Indian drama n serials are most stupid thing happened to indian entertainment, although i am not in favor of ban as i believe there should be a liberty of what some one want to see or not
> 
> But yes Indian soap opera style serials are all foolishly made up affecting Indian society too with there unconvincing ideas and sreenplay n story


 
neither am I asking for ban.

This is the worst thing a media can do to its people when it shows that a an educated lady fell for a drug addict , uneducated guy and lives happily instead of conveying that an educated drug addict or a ghunda should not dream of getting an educated lady by force or willingly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> neither am I asking for ban.
> 
> This is the worst thing a media can do to its people when it shows that a an educated lady fell for a drug addict , uneducated guy and lives happily instead of conveying that an educated drug addict or a ghunda should not dream of getting an educated lady by force or willingly




The adulterous relations and politics in family which they preach in serials which is far from reality what indians do in real life is very bad for society as a whole


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> achaaaaaaaaaaaa


haan ji bilkul.


----------



## Ahmad Masood

A simple ban won't solve any issue. No disrespect to a huge nation but Indian media is propaganda oriented. One thing which astonishes me a lot is that a couple of months or so back Pakistani government announced that it had handed over proofs of RAW's involvement in Baluchistan unrest. I haven't come across any significant Indian media hype on this matter. May be there is something I am not aware of. Can anybody here tell what happened after Pakistan handed over those facts to India?


----------



## Aamna14

Bang Galore said:


> I'm not one of those who is interested in promoting cultural similarities, if you say that you don't identify with Indian culture(_whatever that is)_, I'm not about to suggest otherwise. I don't particular care for either Bollywood movies or the serials and don't particularly care whether any Pakistani watches them or not. My argument was based on what seems to be an interest in such material within Pakistan, you don't see Scandinavians complaining about Indian content, do you? The barometer of what people identify or watch is what content flows most freely. I'm not questioning your right to ban whatever you want, your country after all, just the reasoning that is being put forward.



Well i mentioned the culture because some people were referring to how Pakistanis cling to Saudis or now Turks whose culture is alien to them thats why i said that. If you don't question our right why doesn't you're government allow you the same freedom and why do most Indian posters don't get agitated when they know that Pakistani channels are banned there even if they know most people might not watch it they should still air them then shouldn't they? Does it not fall under the category of censorship then or is that freedom of choice remains freedom as long as its about "them" and not "us".


----------



## fiji

Spring Onion said:


> bwahahaha humain bhartion k sazishi aurton walay dramay achay lagtay hain  hum to dekhain gay.
> 
> ajeeb ajeeb nakon wali make up say bhari mardon ko band bajati


India m toh thik h lekin ye kachra Pakistanion ko bhi pasand hai?


----------



## Ahmad Masood

And to the primary question of the thread 'No we should not ban Indian media'. That was never a solution and will never be.


----------



## Spring Onion

fiji said:


> India m toh thik h lekin ye kachra Pakistanion ko bhi pasand hai?


 
 yahi to rona ha . tum logon ko to shukar karna chahye tum bharati mardon ka dukh baant rahay hain hum star plus ka kachra dekh k

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> Can this same be applied on Indians when they argue that oh well we have banned Pakistani channels because Indians don't want to watch it. Why doesn't India allow Pakistani media and let the common people there decide to switch over if they don't like it



It could be applied to Indians too, I'm not arguing the merits or otherwise of such a decision, only the reasoning being offered. I haven't seen the reason for an Indian ban given as either being of a different culture or of no interest.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> It could be applied to Indians too, I'm not arguing the merits or otherwise of such a decision, only the reasoning being offered. I haven't seen the reason for an Indian ban given as either being of a different culture or of no interest.


 
Both reasons in my personal opinion or wrong or less convincing that's why NO ban ever put or worked.

I would go for technical reasons to ban or limit the Indian content. There are plenty and we must work on that


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> 1. No issue in cultural similarities . The only point is that which I personally feel may be others disagree with me but I have seen audience give such a negative impression a*bout Indian "culture" as portrayed in Indian dramas and movies. I have seen people saying "India walay yeh sab kartay hain. kesay log hain"*.



That is par for the course. Indians did it about American family dramas when they were first exposed to it. Eventually interest dies down, it loses the shock value & people move on.


----------



## Alpha1

I think it is better to investigate if a certain forign content is making a positive or negative impact on our society if its making a positive impact it should be allowed even if it's indian, russian , or turkish otherwise even vulgar pakistani content should be banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Alpha1 said:


> I think it is better to investigate if a certain forign content is making a positive or negative impact on our society if its making a positive impact it should be allowed even if it's indian, russian , or turkish otherwise even vulgar pakistani content should be banned




And what if a state is using its media as a tool for cultural subversion and soft power as a matter of state policy?


----------



## Spring Onion

Aeronaut said:


> And what if a state is using its media as a tool for cultural subversion and soft power as a matter of state policy?


 
Sonia Gandhi once talked about drowning Pakistan through such state policy in the effort she and her govt created sickulars  today they lost their own one.

bikini blouse sari, out of marriage pregnancy culture is definitely not Indian culture either.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Ayush

Spring Onion said:


> yahi to rona ha . tum logon ko to shukar karna chahye tum bharati mardon ka dukh baant rahay hain hum star plus ka kachra dekh k


haha, we are grateful.


----------



## Kompromat

Spring Onion said:


> Sonia Gandhi once talked about drowning through such state policy in the effort she and her govt created sickulars  today they lost their own one.
> 
> bikini blouse sari, out of marriage pregnancy culture is definitely not Indian culture either.




Indian media is like a 'subcontractor' that exports alien culture into India makes it more degenerate and then exports it to Pakistan. In other words, we are getting bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Bang Galore

Aamna14 said:


> If you don't question our right why doesn't you're government allow you the same freedom and why do most Indian posters don't get agitated when they know that Pakistani channels are banned there even if they know most people might not watch it they should still air them then shouldn't they? Does it not fall under the category of censorship then or is that freedom of choice remains freedom as long as its about "them" and not "us".



I don't question your right to ban, only the reasoning put forward. If you said that you didn't want Indian content because you see us as an enemy nation, no issue. The argument about interest, cultural similarities etc... become largely irrelevant then.

I have no issues if Pakistani content is shown in India. Maybe the Pakistani government should ask for such a clause in a MFN treaty agreement. I actually don't know the Indian government's position on Pakistani content _(non-news)_, I don't know whether there is any actual ban in place for entertainment material. However what is being spoken off is foreign content on Indian channels, that would be a decision only the channels could make_(in the abdence of a government order)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

sandy_3126 said:


> Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan
> 
> @Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,


 
Actually all foreign and imported media content in to Pakistan needs to be banned. There are sometimes hidden and subliminal messages hidden in anything. For instance any Secularist material actually masks Atheism and Godlessness. Similarly Poetry, Literature and Artwork can be used to be seditiously employed. All of these can become conduits for corrupted and impure ideas to enter the "Land of the Pure".
There should be a complete "Iron Curtain" lowered down to protect the Country. Or better still, a "Bamboo Curtain" should be borrowed from the Chinese friends. They know all about the required technology required to set one up.

Anything that can be potentially _Haraam_ should be completely proscribed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Spring Onion said:


> S
> bikini blouse sari, out of marriage pregnancy culture is definitely not Indian culture either.



Culture isn't stagnant. What you think was Indian culture is but a small glimse of a brief, imaginarily frozen part of time. Culture changes, that is a given. Always has, always will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

The whole debate is started by an illiterate troll called Mubhashir Luckman who is out to level scores with GEO TV, ranting day and night against anything that channel endorses. The loser is a disgraced journalist who should have read more books and quenched better education to learn the art of clever journalism than what pedestrian level tu tu main main he is been spewing on his programs.

But then the same is quite normal by Pakistani standards; for the kind of discourse these channels are engaged into; representing a divided house called Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> Culture isn't stagnant. What you think was Indian culture is but a small glimse of a brief, imaginarily frozen part of time. Culture changes, that is a given. Always has, always will.


 
Indeed culture changes )) one wonders what was Sonia Gandhi thinking about invading Pakistan with Indian culture then



Capt.Popeye said:


> Actually all foreign and imported media content in to Pakistan needs to be banned. There are sometimes hidden and subliminal messages hidden in anything. For instance any Secularist material actually masks Atheism and Godlessness. Similarly Poetry, Literature and Artwork can be used to be seditiously employed. All of these can become conduits for corrupted and impure ideas to enter the "Land of the Pure".
> There should be a complete "Iron Curtain" lowered down to protect the Country. Or better still, a "Bamboo Curtain" should be borrowed from the Chinese friends. They know all about the required technology required to set one up.
> 
> Anything that can be potentially _Haraam_ should be completely proscribed.


 
oh man what an insecure frustration in your own comments ))))

anyway why don't you ask why Saffroni Modi supporters were uneasy over the same foreign culture in India.

They said in a particular Indian state the color of valentine was saffron


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Spring Onion said:


> oh man what an insecure frustration in your own comments ))))
> 
> anyway why don't you ask why Saffroni Modi supporters were uneasy over the same foreign culture in India.
> 
> They said in a particular Indian state the color of valentine was saffron


 
Why should I be frustrated, Miyan? 

I am only enjoying and chuckling away at the wholly asinine convesation. Only an insecure people need to ban anything or everything. That ia why both the "Iron Curtain" and the "Bamboo Curtain" existed. One disappeared completely while the other exists in parts. They are good models for you.
Of course you can even _BAN THINKING_ if you want to. 

In the immortal words of a (Music-loving) Pakistani friend who said to me (in Zia's Era) when Dance in Pakistan was driven out and Music was severely restricted : _Even Breathing is considered to be Unislamic now!_
And I looked at him: _WTH ?!_
His reply: _Breathing has rhythm in it. That is 'musical'._
Me: _WTF._

I thought that Pakistan has progressed out of those "Dark Ages". But, maybe I'm wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

I'm not for a total ban, too much of anything or too little leads to ignorance.

But definitely, Indian content needs to be capped, some forms more than others.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oh come on man - don't generalize...
There are plenty of programs that don't show all that. Also the word 'preach' is not apt. But that said I don't watch Ekta Kapoor so can't say for sure   
On a serious note, there are plenty of Indian programs(not soap operas) that are great( and were scary) 


[Bregs] said:


> The adulterous relations and politics in family which they preach in serials which is far from reality what indians do in real life is very bad for society as a whole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

SarthakGanguly said:


> Oh come on man - don't generalize...
> There are plenty of programs that don't show all that. Also the word 'preach' is not apt. But that said I don't watch Ekta Kapoor so can't say for sure
> On a serious note, there are plenty of Indian programs(not soap operas) that are great( and were scary)



i specifically ,mentioned soap operas, but others are good they must be allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Btw some Pakistani channels are allowed - I get to see them sometime(I hardly watch TV though). Only news channels are banned.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@Oscar;
Do take a _'look-see' _at this thread!
Brings me back to what I wrote about there on the other thread. When _"Fears and Apprehensions"_ become (and remain)the basis of one's existence intead of _"Hopes and Aspirations"_ !!!!!

6+ decades down the line that concept still remains and persists.

Its ideas like this caused/led to the creation of BD.


----------



## OrionHunter

PiyaraPakistan said:


> No, we dont think so. we want ban only on illegal contents to minimize the black money business. our cultural ties within Pakistan are very strong therefore your so called RAW conspiracy theory is useless in this regard, at one time Pakistani dramas were very popular amongst indian viewers(Markets tak close ho jati then Pakistani drama dekhnay k liye).
> 
> Indian film industry (inspired by hollywood now a day) is doing good by highlighting your social and cultural issues and at the end they also gives the solution which is again very good thing. But your Drama serials are very poor (yar aik shadi ke ceremony per 1000 episodes bana detay ho).
> 
> In short most of the bollywood films are good, and almost all the Pakistani drama serials are very good (Very sensible/ to the point and natural acting wow).
> wait WAAR yad a gai kafi period k bad aik he Movie nay kia kamal ker dia hai, wow kia movie hai and it served its purpose what we want.


I'm missing Pakistani serials which we used to enjoy. That was a loooong time ago. I wonder why they're not being shown on Indian TV anymore? WTF?  This sucks! I mean, if Indian serials can be shown in Pakistan why not Pakistani serials in India? 

You're right when you say, aik shadi ke ceremony per 1000 episodes bana detay hain!!  That's why I say most of our serials suck! And with heroines having 4 layers of make-up and full blooded lipstick and 10 kg of jewelry even when they wake up in the morning, really gets my goat! 

*So you can imagine what suffering we go through on a daily basis!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Ban it. Don't ban it. Who cares? Its not like the Indian entertainment industry will collapse if Pakistan stops permitting the import or viewing of Indian movies etc


----------



## Slav Defence

Instead of arguing on banning over this issue that 'should we ban Indian content or not?',we must discuss for how to enhance our culture in our programs and use media as a 'tool' against 'propaganda' and strenghten it and prepare it against media war waged by Indian channels or that of west.
------------------------------------------ Now,we must first of all understand this fact,that media of any nation is already a 'soft power',it is upto the policy makers to 'use' it's power or 'not'.
So,if we are discussing to ban Indian content because it is being used as a soft power against us,then we must also ban all western channels because they are also used as 'soft power' thus spreading propagenda against us as well as western culture has effected and influenced in our daily lifestyle and fashion.
For media sector of any nation by status is a soft power,so we must ban all content represented by different nations.
On contrary to it,why don't we use our media as 'soft power',thus using it as a tool against propaganda of all sort,spreading awareness and using 'TIT for TAT' policy?
When you ban their content,or you simply refrain to show it to your subject,it means that psychologically you believe to lack enough 'guts' to counter response or expose them!
So,what my analysis says that 'running away' or 'closing your eyes' is not a solution,responding in same tone is.
One more point,in 1980s what I have heard that Indian channel Ztv has shown some Pakistani dramas,but PTV has denied and sued for showing without copy rights-
So,basically,our policy is something to be changed...In India,moves like 'khuda k liye' and 'bol' if I am not wrong is watched,and even now Indians are keenly waiting for Pakistani megahit film 'waar',although they are well aware of content the movie has.
Last but not least,Pakistani and Indian actors have represented great dramas by performing together in dramas as well as in movies.
There are may Pakistani dramas in which Indian actors have worked such as 'ana' produced in Dubai and recently 'Naseer uddin Shah' has shown his great performance in 'zinda bhaag' movie.
So,remember that media is naturally and obviously by status is identified as 'soft power',banning it will not ease your hurdles,however changing your strategies to 'control' your media and use it is a tool is best policy I will recommend,however...I agree that Pakistan can ban partial Indian content which is contrary to our interest,but full ban is not a good Idea-
-regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Do that , who is stopping you ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

sandy_3126 said:


> Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan
> 
> @Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,


i agree 100 percent, all indian bs, also ban imports from india.



sandy_3126 said:


> OP's contention was *"there needs to be a Total Ban on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens?
> *
> 1.And why wouldn't be a total blackout possible, Make Indian content Illegal with jailterm for offense...
> 
> 2.Black out all Indian Literature work, music, art works, movies, television shows.
> 
> 3. Why is banning not recommended, when the aprehension is that Indian entertainment media is "subversive soft power" corrupting pakistani society and culture?
> 
> I think the question raised is less concerned with legality and more with morality....
> 
> I personally would welcome such move... If people of pakistan want this move, the government should oblige…




indians destroyed their own culture, we not going to let them destroy ours, we not kanjars.
our own film industry will develop this way. i say we should ban everything indian.



PlanetWarrior said:


> Ban it. Don't ban it. Who cares? Its not like the Indian entertainment industry will collapse if Pakistan stops permitting the import or viewing of Indian movies etc




actually it will lose tons of money, because we pakistanis will pirate it like theres no tomorrow lol.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

qamar1990 said:


> actually it will lose tons of money, because we pakistanis will pirate it like theres no tomorrow lol.


 
So, you propose banning it and then pirating it "like there's no tomorrow" ? Hypocrisy at its best. It isn't the culture issue which is getting to you guys it seems. It's just the fact that India is making tons of money out of the exports to you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

The case for Indian movies is special and an open secret that Pakistanis enjoy Bollywood as much as Indians, perhaps. We're having Indian movies continingly released in our cinemas for a while now. The same noise has been raised for Turkish shows as well, mate. However, as Turkey is perceived as a 'friendly' nation such a frevour never reached the earthshattering level that the international community would have noticed. 

It's the same community that does this so don't be surprised. Most Pakistanis love good entertainment. 



INDIC said:


> My point was depiction of Turkish culture since Pakistanis always complain about cultural invasion. Recently, the Lollywood movie Devdas was banned by Pakistan censorboard for showing drinking, although novel Devdas is too a masterpiece.



People who spin that way see everything that way. People who don't, who're the majority, don't and watch and it's them we're talking about.


sandy_3126 said:


> Did I start the thread asking for a ban on Indian content?
> ...
> 
> But isn't the elephant in the room, the effect on pakistani culture and subversive role of Indian media as an extension of it's soft power?


----------



## SQ8

Capt.Popeye said:


> @Oscar;
> Do take a _'look-see' _at this thread!
> Brings me back to what I wrote about there on the other thread. When _"Fears and Apprehensions"_ become (and remain)the basis of one's existence intead of _"Hopes and Aspirations"_ !!!!!
> 
> 6+ decades down the line that concept still remains and persists.
> 
> Its ideas like this caused/led to the creation of BD.



That is the direct result of a non-cohesive narrative to the history and causes of the national fabric. You need to create reasons for national adhesive. And while I maintain that the narrative of the two-nation theory was sound; the interpreters of it that followed after Jinnah were far less "intellect" and more corrupt in terms of their goals and aspirations. There is some truth to the fear and aspirations but the same could be said of particular bogey making in India..yet, unlike India the fears and apprehensions define the national fabric itself rather than being a foundation of foreign policy regarding a particular neighbour. So, while one kid has the fear of the closet .. the other fears the room itself.


----------



## JanjaWeed

I think Pakistan needs to ban 'banning' things. Movie ban, YouTube ban, Indian media ban... what next? You don't want to end up like NK.. do you?


----------



## livingdead

JanjaWeed said:


> I think Pakistan needs to ban 'banning' things. Movie ban, YouTube ban, Indian media ban... what next? You don't want to end up like NK.. do you?


I agree with sandy, if banning is to decrease India's influence and protect pakistani 'culture' then probably not a bad idea
If banning to protect local industry, I dont think it work work in internet age.


----------



## farhan_9909

If the Banning means to be not with indic people and their culture than yes do it ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ban everything Indian and add India next to Israel on your passport


----------



## MilSpec

Aeronaut said:


> And what if a state is using its media as a tool for cultural subversion and soft power as a matter of state policy?


Then the leaders of your country need to grow some spine and Ban it all


----------



## Sriram

Here in India TVs' come with remote control...


----------



## Contrarian

JanjaWeed said:


> I think Pakistan needs to ban 'banning' things. Movie ban, YouTube ban, Indian media ban... what next? You don't want to end up like NK.. do you?


They have also banned night calling packages and sms packages as well. Saying it was against the morals of Pakistan or something.


----------



## Aamna14

Bang Galore said:


> I don't question your right to ban, only the reasoning put forward. If you said that you didn't want Indian content because you see us as an enemy nation, no issue. The argument about interest, cultural similarities etc... become largely irrelevant then.
> 
> I have no issues if Pakistani content is shown in India. Maybe the Pakistani government should ask for such a clause in a MFN treaty agreement. I actually don't know the Indian government's position on Pakistani content _(non-news)_, I don't know whether there is any actual ban in place for entertainment material. However what is being spoken off is foreign content on Indian channels, that would be a decision only the channels could make_(in the abdence of a government order)._



No i understand that you aren't questioning our right to ban i was just saying that you or other Indians should also have the same argument towards their government's stance nothing else.



Sriram said:


> Here in India TVs' come with remote control...



Yeah and there also they don't show Pakistani channels lol We are just asking for the same thing



Contrarian said:


> They have also banned night calling packages and sms packages as well. Saying it was against the morals of Pakistan or something.



And who gave you this interesting piece of information?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Not sure if that is necessary.

Many of the big Chinese movies are actually Mainland-Taiwan co-productions. There are even a lot of Mainland-Japan co-productions, or co-productions with South Korea.

Yet Chinese nationalism continues to grow stronger.


----------



## INDIC

farhan_9909 said:


> If the Banning means to be* not with indic people* and their culture than yes do it ASAP.



Then ban Punjabi, Sindhi and Urdu languages also.


----------



## Aamna14

INDIC said:


> Then ban Punjabi, Sindhi and Urdu languages also.



If you want to make a joke out of it thats you're choice but i guess the true meaning of it is clear as the day.


----------



## INDIC

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Not sure if that is necessary.
> 
> Many of the big Chinese movies are actually Mainland-Taiwan co-productions. There are even a lot of Mainland-Japan co-productions, or co-productions with South Korea.
> 
> Yet Chinese nationalism continues to grow stronger.



Legalizing Indian movies in Pakistan brought competition thus Pakistan film makers started to make better movies instead of the old crap based on _Gandasa_ culture(rural violence). It will again reached the same fate it Indian movies are banned again. There is widespread piracy business in Pakistan, even if Indian contents are banned, Pakistani people will get it in pirated form they can't resist it.



Aamna14 said:


> If you want to make a joke out of it thats you're choice but* i guess the true meaning of it is clear as the day*.



What the true meaning.


----------



## pk_baloch

turkish dramas should also be banned ..turkish dramas are even wrost than indian dramas ....


bhaee pakistan k dramas bohat he ache hote he.....now a days im watching " ASSER ZADI " and rishte kuch athore se pakistani" dramas .


----------



## Aamna14

INDIC said:


> Legalizing Indian movies in Pakistan brought competition thus Pakistan film makers started to make better movies instead of the old crap based on _Gandasa_ culture(rural violence). It will again reached the same fate it Indian movies are banned again. There is widespread piracy business in Pakistan, even if Indian contents are banned, Pakistani people will get it in pirated form they can't resist it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the true meaning.



The true meaning is instead of showing how illogical it seems start with your government and their stance they don' show Pakistani content and you're people don't complain that we want the freedom to watch programs of all nationalities so why do you do that when Pakistanis demand the same? Secondly you're claim that Indian movies provide competition, might be true to some extent but even with you're films our industry wasn't giving us anything so it wasn't as if that had really helped because Indian movies have been screened here for quite some time so nothing new. Its only recently that good Pakistani movies are being made the reason being that there are good talented people coming forward with concepts who thought they couldn't reach the audience anymore but now seem positive after the success of movies like "Khuda ke Liye" and "Bol".


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Indian media is unfortunately OP,poor indian govt can't take on it.What will pak govt do.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Banning media and banning foreign content is not solution.... This anchor Mubashar lukman that brought the attention and he went to courts.. He himself is controversial man.


----------



## doppelganger

You might as well ban your own genes and blood as to ban anything Indian.

Calling yourself Pakistani now does not change the fact that the world sees you as the descendants of disgruntled Indian Muslims who broke away for political and religious reasons.

There is a reason why India sells in Pakistan and not the other way around.


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Banning media and banning foreign content is not solution.... This anchor Mubashar lukman that brought the attention and he went to courts.. He himself is controversial man.


 
I, for one, am not referring to Mubashar Luqman i just gave my opinion like the rest did. Nothing to do with who is controversial or not


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I, for one, am not referring to Mubashar Luqman i just gave my opinion like the rest did. Nothing to do with who is controversial or not


So you want to see our cinemas empty by banning bollywood... . If you put ban, people will convert these multiplex cinema into plazas .


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> So you want to see our cinemas empty by banning bollywood... . If you put ban, people will convert these multiplex cinema into plazas . Trust me!!



I have an opinion just like you have. You keep you'rs and i'll keep mine.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I have an opinion just like you have. You keep you'rs and i'll keep mine.


Wrong opinion has caused more trouble on this little earth than plagues or earthquakes.


----------



## JanjaWeed

hinduguy said:


> I agree with sandy, *if banning is to decrease India's influence and protect pakistani 'culture' then probably not a bad idea*
> If banning to protect local industry, I dont think it work work in internet age.



Is it that weak that it needs protection from external influence? It's bit of cliche argument to make. If you are comfortable in your own skin, then you feel secured. Only insecurity breeds these kind of impulsive reactions!


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Wrong opinion has caused more trouble on this little earth than plagues or earthquakes.



Then enter a land where diverging opinions don't count. I, for one have learnt to respect them and not browbeat others about how superior my claim is.


----------



## my2cents

LoveIcon said:


> Sure - There should be ban on Indian contents and movies. However want to watch Indian movie should buy *pirated* CD watch it and publish it on internet.



You had total ban of Indian content and films from 1965 to 2006. Almost total ban for 41 years from Zia's time, yet we see the Indian movies and content is in demand. How do u explain that?? 

It just shows people found other means to watch bypassing the ban. Your movie industry could not capitalize on this ban for four decades and lot of cinema houses closed down. Because of low number of movies being produced you could not sustain cinema. A lot of your singers and artists came looking for job in Bollywood. 

Imagine how many artists, actors, technicians and singers could have been employed if you had right policies and proper encouragement from your govt.

Don't you think these protectionist policies, lack of competition will only drive your cinema houses to close shop.


----------



## haviZsultan

Banning things is a solution for a weak bigoted mind which is insecure beyond anything else. Instead of banning we should try and compete with their media and try to reach out to our own audiences. Banning only makes people want something more and there are always alternatives to it. For example Slackistan or youtube being banned. 

People openly use youtube with proxy servers and youtube is still used throughout Pakistan. Slackistan too has been viewed by many people. Banning is not the solution. Pakistanis should themselves wake up and realize that it is their responsibility to support our industries, music and other forms of entertainment. I wrote an article on this for Pakium a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

my2cents said:


> You had total ban of Indian content and films from 1965 to 2006. Almost total ban for 41 years from Zia's time, yet we see the Indian movies and content is in demand. How do u explain that??
> 
> It just shows people found other means to watch bypassing the ban. Your movie industry could not capitalize on this ban for four decades and lot of cinema houses closed down. Because of low number of movies being produced you could not sustain cinema. A lot of your singers and artists came looking for job in Bollywood.
> 
> Imagine how many artists, actors, technicians and singers could have been employed if you had right policies and proper encouragement from your govt.
> 
> Don't you think these protectionist policies, lack of competition will only drive your cinema houses to close shop.



As i already said whoever want to watch can buy pirated CD - Watch movie in few cents and than upload it on internet that will be damaging for enemy - two birds with on stone.

When Indian media don't show any Pakistani content than why we should allow? Now don't come up crap claims that there is no demand, you haven't shown any Pakistani drama to evaluate demand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> Then enter a land where diverging opinions don't count. I, for one have learnt to respect them and not browbeat others about how superior my claim is.


I am talking about history which itself is the evidence. Their is difference between Rant, extremism and opinion.... "Wrong is wrong", "right is right" , and one must come with evidence otherwise nobody will believe you... I always talk with evidence and i brought "history" as proof...
Here comes difference between rant and opinion. "Its Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt". This is not opinion,this is called rant... I hope, you have understood the difference...


----------



## Contrarian

Aamna14 said:


> And who gave you this interesting piece of information?


PTA bans late night talk packages as ‘immoral’ - thenews.com.pk

Pakistan ends cheap late-night mobile phone deals to protect young from 'vulgarity' - Telegraph


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I am talking about history which itself is the evidence. Their is difference between Rant, extremism and opinion.... "Wrong is wrong", "right is right" , and one must come with evidence otherwise nobody will believe you... I always talk with evidence and i brought "history" as proof...
> Here comes difference between rant and opinion. Its Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. This is not my opinion,this is called rant... I hope you understand the difference...



For one, you'rs is closer to a rant the way you speak backed by history or not. Not everything is right and wrong grow up first and then reply to me and if you are incapable of that don't bother.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> grow up first and then reply to me


Personal attack and rant is sign of losing the argument..


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Personal attack and rant is sign of losing the argument..



Honestly i am not even bothered with having an argument with you so if you think that way you can continue to do so. I only have discussions with people who like to be civil and sane at the same time and don't attack people who have diverging opinions so with them it doesn't matter if i lose an argument as well i am grown up enough to not care about that. If you replied in the same manner i would have discussed with you as well but you clearly did not.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bang Galore said:


> It certainly is your choice though much of the argument seems to be that the people should not have a choice. Otherwise why ask for a ban? If people aren't interested, they won't watch. The call for a ban seems more of a desire to control what people want & to make them see only what some want them to see.



Brilliant as always. While Pakistanis when presented with cultural similarities take the ''cultural separatist'' stand of ''we decide what our culture should be'' OTOH do not see the disconnect of that stand with controlling what people see. When govt controls it, then how will ''we'' decide?

I don't have a problem if they want to ban our media for any reason, but the cultural separatism is not a logical stand that we can bridge one day. Thats just sign of cultural slavery to what is essentially foreign culture too (Islamic - arabic - persian).


----------



## fatman17

i have no issues with movies etc because they are 'fantasy' anyways. its the hostile indian media like zee tv etc which needs to be muzzled.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> If you replied in the same manner i would have discussed with you as well but you clearly did not.


I came with the evidence... talking empty is not in my nature.. You can't argue with evidence, only empty talks... 
Not interested to argue with you...


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I came with the evidence... talking empty is not in my nature.. You can't argue with evidence, only empty talks... Ok
> 
> I'm Not interested to argue with you...



Which evidence? Only the urge to have the last word that is. I gave my opinion and you called it a rant i never argued so if you can't differentiate between the two keep believing what you want to it always gives you a high it seems.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> Which evidence? Only the urge to have the last word that is. I gave my opinion and you called it a rant i never argued so if you can't differentiate between the two keep believing what you want to it always gives you a high it seems.


See my previous posts.... Its useless' to argue with you in this thread....


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> See my previous posts.... Its useless' to argue with you in this thread....



Obviously since you are incapable of reasoning and being civil its useless.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> Obviously since you are incapable of reasoning and being civil its useless.


You are not capable to argue with evidence... Nobody will beleive if you talk empty...
There is a reason many threads are being deleted due to no evidence & proof....


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> You are not capable to argue with evidence... Nobody will beleive if you talk empty...
> There is a reason many threads are being deleted due to of no evidence & proof....



Thats not you're problem i asked you for evidence you didn't give any and said read my posts so don't give me that either.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Contrarian said:


> They have also banned night calling packages and sms packages as well. Saying it was against the morals of Pakistan or something.



It's nothing but fire fighting, at best. Banning is not the answer for everything. Maybe for certain things temporarily... yes! In this case, best thing would be to offer something better to your home audiences than the imported material. That way you can sway people's attention & people have a choice to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> Thats not you're problem i asked you for evidence you didn't give any and said read my posts so don't give me that either.


This is detail of "history". Now tell me Where is "Opinion"... This is collection of facts through data...

History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is history of Pakistan:
History of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is nothing "opinion". These are facts and real events...

Don't embarrass yourself..


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is detail of "history". Now tell me Where is "Opinion"... This is collection of facts through data...
> 
> History - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is history of Pakistan:
> History of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is nothing "opinion". These are facts and real events...
> 
> Mate, don't embarrass yourself..



Oh so why take a poll about judging what the people want when there is no need of opinions? I wasn't talking about history this thread is about opinions and not history whether Indian content should be allowed or not my opinion i gave so don't rant about you're superior claims or facts because in this case they sound moronic because there is no need of them.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I wasn't talking about history this thread is about opinions and not history whether Indian content should be allowed or not my opinion i gave so don't rant about you're superior claims or facts because in this case they sound moronic because there is no need of them.


Don't lie. You asked about evidence for "Opinion" related to history...Again your offtopic reply as usual just because you have no evidence to back your claim...  There are many Senior members here,. you can also ask from them... But in vain.... Because your logic is invalid...


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Again your offtopic reply as usual just because you have no evidence to back your claim...  There are many Senior members here,. you can also ask from them... But in vain.... Because your logic is invalid...



I don't have to ask anyone this is a thread to take opinions of Pakistanis and i gave mine so you're standard "my superior backed by facts" claim don't matter in this case. When i have to ask i will definitely do that.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I don't have to ask anyone"my superior backed by facts" claim don't matter in this case. .


BB, you can't bring evidence..... So invalid logic still exists... 
I rest my case .....


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> BB, you can't bring evidence..... So invalid logic still exists...
> I rest my case .....



so didn't you? if you think copy pasting history of Pakistan by wikipedia is evidence in this particular case only God can help you.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> so didn't you? if you think copy pasting history of Pakistan by wikipedia is evidence in this particular case only God can help you.


I added the link of wikipedia because this is reliable source.... I think you have much believe only in blogspots... Still, It will not back your claim..

History of Pakistan - Lonely Planet Travel Information

HISTORY OF PAKISTAN


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I added the link of wikipedia because this is reliable source.... I think you have much believe only in blogspots... Still, It will not work for you..
> 
> History of Pakistan - Lonely Planet Travel Information
> 
> HISTORY OF PAKISTAN
> 
> 
> Busted!!



What does it have to do with the media? And secondly like i said earlier be civil and if you can't be that don't bother replying.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> What does it have to do with the media? And secondly like i said earlier be civil and if you can't be that don't bother replying.


Providing the evidence and link is non civil thing?  
Congrats for this new rant!!


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Providing the evidence and link is non civil thing?
> Congrats for this new rant!!



No the latter part and you still haven't answered the question? You're replies make it clear that you don't want to talk in a civil manner otherwise you could have seen that for yourself.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> No the latter part and you still haven't answered the question? You're replies make it clear that you don't want to talk in a civil manner otherwise you could have seen that for yourself.


You are in frustration because your invalid logic still exits due to no evidence/link... Losing the argument, Thats why You are perceiving smilies as non civil... replying , posting OFFtopic and your usual rant continuous ....


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> You are in frustration because invalid logic still exits due to no evidence... Losing the argument, Thats why perceiving smilies as non civil... replying , posting OFFtopic and usual rant continuous ....



I asked a question you didn't answer so who is being invalid in terms of logic is clear here. And secondly being civil might be an issue for you for me it isn't i can have a discussion while still being civil something that you can't. You like boasting thats what all you're posts have been about.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I asked a question you didn't answer so who is being invalid in terms of logic is clear here. And secondly being civil might be an issue for you for me it isn't i can have a discussion while still being civil something that you can't. You like boasting thats what all you're posts have been about.


Don't go offopic... I provided the evidence and you were laughting on "wikipedia" as source... even i provided links of other source...
You even can't provide a link to back your claim... If you can't trust wikipedia, i am sure, you will even say Google as "Jews" agent.... Then you have option to turn off computer...


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Don't go offopic... I provided the evidence and you were laughting on "wikipedia" as source... even i provided links of other source...
> You even can't provide a link to back your claim... If you can't trust wikipedia, i am sure, you will even say Google as "Jews" agent.... Then you have option to turn off the computer...



No i won't say that at all my question was something else i asked you what does media have to do with the history you posted? I didn't ask you for the history my comment was on the media and its influence or rather my opinion on the matter it had nothing to do with anything else. If you actually start listening to people instead of considering them opponents in an argument then you would have understood what i meant.


----------



## Trisonics

Why should anything be banned? If Pakistanis do not want to watch anything "Indian" they won't. A ban only implies that its has widespread acceptance and a few are very irritated. Its not like its thrust down your throat. You choose to view and accept it.The few should concentrate more on improving their own quality of media at least Indian media gives you an opportunity to do so. Good Luck!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> my comment was on the media and its influence .


There is difference between Rant and opinion....


> If you actually start listening to people instead of considering them opponents in an argument then you would have understood what i meant.


Again usual rant.... Nobody will believe you if you take yourself as evidence/proof... You should Learn to bring evidence either accept the reality ... Ranting on wikipedia and other as non trusted source, this will not work for you... Don't make fun of yourself....


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> There is difference between Rant and opinion....
> 
> Again usual rant.... Nobody will believe you if you take yourself as evidence/proof... Learn to bring evidence or accept the reality ... Ranting on wikipedia and other as non trusted source, this will not work for you... Don't make fun of yourself....



I asked you a question twice you are the one ranting and not answering lol stop twisting things.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> I asked you a question twice you are the one ranting and not answering lol stop twisting things.


And I brought the evidence/link thrice in single post.... and you said wikipedia and others as untrusted source.... If we make you owner of google + wikipedia so that you can trust the source... right? Atleast it will become trusted Muslim source for you unlike evil jews source...


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> And I brought the evidence/link thrice in single post.... and you said wikipedia and others as untrusted source.... If we make you owner of google + wikipedia so that you can trust the source... right? Atleast it will become trusted Muslim source for you unlike evil jews source...



No i didn't mean that what i said was that the evidence you brought up was not related to my post in the least thats all i said so don't make things up.


----------



## bronxbull

i request indians to stop posting here,not our business


----------



## RazPaK

Ban the curry slurper media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Kar do bhi... sab ban kar do... sahnu ki... 

Jo paisa Pakistani news channel kama rahe hai...jo tax Pakistani sarkar ko mil raha hai wo ana band ho jayega.... good.


----------



## Star Wars

Can you ban India from your text books as well ? pleaaaze


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aamna14 said:


> No i didn't mean


BB, you should speak truth... Criticizing wikipedia , google and everything just for face saving or providing yourself as evidence, it shows that you are dogmatic in opinions... You should listen others.. Everybody is not wrong, whether it is wikipedia , google or other source...


----------



## Dubious




----------



## nair

Ban entire Indian media in pakistan.... Way to go ..... If possible also ban india from your neighborhood also..... Ban from your heart also... last not the least... Ban indians from PDF too...


----------



## Aamna14

Peaceful Civilian said:


> BB, you should speak truth... Criticizing wikipedia , google and everything just for face saving or providing yourself as evidence, it shows that you are dogmatic in opinions... You should listen others.. Everybody is not wrong, whether it is wikipedia , google or other source...



When did i say wikipedia is wrong? Mister stop building castles in the air i asked you a question repeatedly you couldn't answer and you start lecturing and sidelining it instead of giving a proper answer. You claim things i never said thats why i told you to stop making up things on my behalf in order to prove me wrong. Either answer the question or don't reply but don't lecture others on facts when you simply can't take when they are challenged. I am not doubting any source but the source you gave was not related to the subject at hand thats what i said so stop twisting things.


----------



## American Pakistani

IMO indians channels who spread nonsense propaganda or promote indian culture(like indian dramas) should be banned. Rest should be allowed but should be taxed heavily. Same for indian movies, should be taxed heavily.


----------



## SBD-3

sandy_3126 said:


> Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan
> 
> @Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,


Except from bollywood music and Indian dramas, I haven't seen anything like Indian Poetry,Literature and artwork trending in Pakistan.


----------



## MilSpec

hasnain0099 said:


> Except from bollywood music and Indian dramas, I haven't seen anything like Indian Poetry,Literature and artwork trending in Pakistan.



Amir Khusrow
Wali Mohammed Wali
Mirza Mazhar Jan-e-Janaan
Khwaja Mir Dard
Siraj Aurangabadi
Nazeer Akbarabadi
Rahi Masoom Raza
Waheed Akhtar
Gulzar
Kaif Bhopali
Rahat Indori, 
Muslim Saleem
Zahid Abrol
Kazim Jarwali
Paigham Afaqui

Guess where these Urdo poets come from????


----------



## SBD-3

sandy_3126 said:


> *Amir Khusrow*
> Wali Mohammed Wali
> Mirza Mazhar Jan-e-Janaan
> *Khwaja Mir Dard*
> Siraj Aurangabadi
> *Nazeer Akbarabadi*
> Rahi Masoom Raza
> Waheed Akhtar
> Gulzar
> Kaif Bhopali
> Rahat Indori,
> Muslim Saleem
> Zahid Abrol
> Kazim Jarwali
> Paigham Afaqui
> 
> Guess where these Urdo poets come from????


only three are known to me.


----------



## MilSpec

hasnain0099 said:


> only three are known to me.


We are going OT, The initiative is to promote a ban on all content Indian, which seems to be endangering pakistani culture....


----------



## Kompromat

Great step by the LHC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

It is for Pakistanis to decide. If Pakistanis enjoy Indian content, courts should not deprive them of their entertainment.


----------



## MohitV

we all know how much pakistanis like indian stuff be it cinema or shows or music or yo yo honey singh... jus take a look at youtube......they just dun wanna show it on pdf


----------



## halupridol

whts all this ruckus???
jisko pasand nahi....chnge d channel..its dat simple.

on 2nd thought....whtevr pleases u.


----------



## Kompromat

Good work LHC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Not Sure

And I thought I was the only *Not Sure* here...

While banning Indian media may have worked positively for Pakistan, the concept has become outdated in this era. India had almost all foreign media (press, radio, as well as TV) banned till the 90's. But all it did was keep Indian population oblivious to the progress around the world. They were happy alright, but were also ignorant as well as stagnant.

All those wanting a ban on Indian content in the Pakistani media (I doubt Indian media has any presence in Pakistan, only the content) will be in for a big surprise when a rift gets created between the two sections of the society - one that is aware of all that is happening outside, esp in India, and the other that barely has any idea what is going on outside Pakistan.

A similar rift is at work in the current times when the drones are supported and opposed equally by different sections of the society in Pakistan. Best approach for Pakistan would be to ban all the soap and drama on TV, and allow the news buletines and greater interaction between Indian and Pakistani analysts. This will help with a higher and more intimate level of understanding between the two populations and may even help alleviate the worries that result from brinkmanship between both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

If only the policy makers took pdf polls as a referance....


----------



## Kompromat

Khan_patriot said:


> If only the policy makers took pdf polls as a referance....



Maybe they do / will


----------



## jaunty

You still have paid subscription of Barat Verma's Indian Defense Review. Similarly people will find a way to watch them.


----------



## liall

Sorry I voted without reading terms and conditions only for Pakistanis


----------



## FaujHistorian

Not Sure said:


> And I thought I was the only *Not Sure* here...
> 
> While banning Indian media may have worked positively for Pakistan, the concept has become outdated in this era. India had almost all foreign media (press, radio, as well as TV) banned till the 90's. But all it did was keep Indian population oblivious to the progress around the world. They were happy alright, but were also ignorant as well as stagnant.
> 
> All those wanting a ban on Indian content in the Pakistani media (I doubt Indian media has any presence in Pakistan, only the content) will be in for a big surprise when a rift gets created between the two sections of the society - one that is aware of all that is happening outside, esp in India, and the other that barely has any idea what is going on outside Pakistan.
> 
> A similar rift is at work in the current times when the drones are supported and opposed equally by different sections of the society in Pakistan. Best approach for Pakistan would be to ban all the soap and drama on TV, and allow the news buletines and greater interaction between Indian and Pakistani analysts. This will help with a higher and more intimate level of understanding between the two populations and may even help alleviate the worries that result from brinkmanship between both the countries.







Well said my bro,

Well said. 

I have watched enough of Indian "media" to realize that most of them are either comparable in quality to our quality outlets and their low quality stuff is comparable to our low quality stuff. 



It is just $tupid nay childish aka Islamist these days to ban any media. 

Did I say $tupid $tupid $tupid discussion?

Yes off course.



liall said:


> Sorry I voted without reading terms and conditions only for Pakistanis




Now you must "unvote" yourself. 

Spit it right back to the OP. 

Spit it. 


Spit it. 

Op is waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Aeronaut said:


> Maybe they do / will



haha they should...


----------



## Kompromat

@FaujHistorian

What is 'Islamist' about this demand?


----------



## KRAIT

A Pakistani court has stopped the screening of foreign films, serials and television shows, especially Indian content, on the country’s TV channels, triggering panic and outrage among exhibitors and viewers.

While staying the beaming of foreign content, Lahore High Court Justice Khalid Mahmood Khan on Tuesday ruled that Indian films and television serials were included in “Negative List” under the current bilateral trade regime.

He also directed the federal government and the Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (PEMRA) to submit a detailed reply in this regard at the next hearing on December 12.

The order was issued in response to a petition filed last month by controversial TV talk show host Mubashir Lucman, a former film producer known for his anti-India stance. Mr. Lucman had contended that Indian films and TV serials were being imported in violation of Pakistani regulations.

*He further claimed that under Pakistani rules, Indian movies that are shot completely in India and are sponsored by an Indian cannot be screened in the country.*

Mr. Lucman’s counsel argued that the government had allowed the import and exhibition of Indian and other foreign films and serials through a Statutory Regulatory Order (SRO) issued in 2006.

“The impugned SRO is in clear violation of Pakistan’s import policy and the rules of PEMRA,” the counsel claimed.

PEMRA fined televisions channels for violating regulations but this failed to stop them from airing foreign content, he said.

The judge remarked: “The Indian films and other material are included in the negative list which cannot be changed by issuing a SRO.”

The “Negative List” contains items that cannot be traded between India and Pakistan.

*Despite the court’s order, none of the Pakistani channels have stopped screening foreign content, including Indian and Turkish serials that are extremely popular in the country.*

*Pakistani viewers and film distributors questioned the order, saying it would affect the movie industry that depends on imports to ensure people come to watch films at new multiplexes.*

*However, some Pakistani actors, producers and directors have been protesting against the exhibition of Indian films and serials.* They have claimed that the domestic film and television industry is being crippled because of this.

Earlier, the High Court had imposed restrictions on the screening of Indian films and laid down conditions for their release in an interim order issued last month.

Indian movies have largely fuelled a boom at the Pakistani box office after former military ruler Pervez Musharraf eased restrictions on their import in 2006. The screening of Indian movies was banned by Pakistan after the 1965 war but pirated copies of the films were widely available across the country.

Pakistani court stops airing of Indian, foreign films on TV - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Err.. judicial activism gone mad? too many chiefs & not enough Indians!


----------



## Leader

good decision for the local industry !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

So no more saas bahu serials.... No more masala movies.... But sad cant watch hollywood movies also.... an attempt to reverse the globalisation....


----------



## Developereo

JanjaWeed said:


> Err.. judicial activism gone mad? too many chiefs & not enough Indians!



Doesn't India ban Pakistani content on the air?
Is that a government mandate?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Very good .... It should be Banned forever.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Developereo said:


> Doesn't India ban Pakistani content on the air?
> Is that a government mandate?



It's not an issue in India as there is no demand for either Pakistani movies or TV programmes in the country!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

JanjaWeed said:


> It's not an issue in India as there is no demand for either Pakistani movies or TV programmes in the country!



You didn't answer my question.

Is there a GoI imposition on airing Pakistani content on the air?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

Developereo said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Is there a GoI imposition on airing Pakistani content on the air?




To be honest.. I don't really know. If it is there, then it must have come from Indian Govt... not from the Judiciary though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Developereo said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Is there a GoI imposition on airing Pakistani content on the air?


i think it does but pakistani TV can be seen in border area of J & K as onli there you dont need a set top box to see cable tv while in rest of india the frequencies of pakistani channels are blocked via satalite and the reciever = set top box (for which you need to give your identification, adress proof..same as what is required in getting a new sim card)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

JanjaWeed said:


> To be honest.. I don't really know. If it is there, then it must have come from Indian Govt... not from the Judiciary though!



The judiciary is a branch of the government.



GURU DUTT said:


> i think it does but pakistani TV can be seen in border area of J & K as onli there you dont need a set top box to see cable tv while *in rest of india the frequencies of pakistani channels are blocked* via satalite and the reciever = set top box (for which you need to give your identification, adress proof..same as what is required in getting a new sim card)



You proved my point in the part I bolded above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Developereo said:


> The judiciary is a branch of the government.


well but in india govt(elected representatives) have no control over judiciarry onli persident of india/supreme commander of owr forces has the last word but that too with hell lot of red tape

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Very good decision. But then who can stop Geo promoting India and Indian rubbish when Chief Justice himself proved to be an ally of the channel. 

I m totally against airing any Indian content on our media. If Indians dont play our dramas or let our channel air time, why should we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Developereo said:


> The judiciary is a branch of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> You proved my point in the part I bolded above.


and whats your point think tank sirji 



airmarshal said:


> Very good decision. But then who can stop Geo promoting India and Indian rubbish when Chief Justice himself proved to be an ally of the channel.
> 
> I m totally against airing any Indian content on our media. If Indians dont play our dramas or let our channel air time, why should we?


cause owr programs are way better than yours simple


----------



## RescueRanger

GURU DUTT said:


> and whats your point think tank sirji
> 
> 
> cause owr programs are way better than yours simple



Simple: Worrying about Pakistan banning Indian content when:


> *in rest of india the frequencies of pakistani channels are blocked*



I don't agree with banning, competition and freedom to choose is very good. It inspires people to want to do better, gives consumer choice and is healthy for the market. 

That said, i hate it when I hear the rare child in a gathering say mey salan kha kei shakti peda karon ga... beta, it's takat, not Shakti ( don't murder two languages at once)


----------



## JanjaWeed

Developereo said:


> The judiciary is a branch of the government.


But it's for the govt to make the law & implement it. Judiciary's job is to safeguard & interpret that law made by the govt. Is there any specific law made in Pakistani parliament or an advisory by the information & broadcasting ministry to ban Indian movies & TV programmes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Leader said:


> good decision for the local industry !


Really? Except for vested interests like your TV serial and cinema producers, all others are going to be severely affected - from exhibitors to cinema hall owners, to TV broadcasters, media houses, cable operators and most importantly entertainment of the public themselves.

Are you going to compensate them for their huge losses that would ensue?


----------



## GURU DUTT

RescueRanger said:


> Simple: Worrying about Pakistan banning Indian content when:
> 
> 
> I don't agree with banning, competition and freedom to choose is very good. It inspires people to want to do better, gives consumer choice and is healthy for the market.
> 
> That said, i hate it when *I hear the rare child in a gathering say mey salan kha kei shakti peda karon ga... beta, it's takat, not Shakti* ( don't murder two languages at once)


lolzzz indian TV has so much effect that children are using hindi/hindu words in there genral talk 

lolzzz cant remeber but i saw a TV show about indian content on pakistani TV and its effects where one esteemed guest said that his freinds daughter called her father "pitaji" instead of abba or abba ji 

lolzz but the hard fact even if you ban indian TV shows and movies on Pakistani channells still you have a flourishing piracy industry (thanks to likes dawood ibrahim gang & there sadaf video/films) whome your ISI fed and groomed to do their dirty job by fluching counter fid indian curuncey and pirated indian movies in india thru there underworld netwrok but in order to do that they over looked the effects of such on pakistan and the biggest side effect is that it killed your own movie industry ,,...... miya ki jutti miya ke sir


----------



## Devil Soul

> A Pakistani court has stopped the screening of foreign films, serials and television shows, especially Indian content, on the country’s TV channels,* triggering panic and outrage* among exhibitors and *viewers*.


Yeah Right, I did not sleep or eat since learning about this decision....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

GURU DUTT said:


> lolzzz indian TV has so much effect that children are using hindi/hindu words in there genral talk
> 
> lolzzz cant remeber but i saw a TV show about indian content on pakistani TV and its effects where one esteemed guest said that his freinds daughter called her father "pitaji" instead of abba or abba ji
> 
> lolzz but the hard fact even if you ban indian TV shows and movies on Pakistani channells still you have a flourishing piracy industry (thanks to likes dawood ibrahim gang & there sadaf video/films) whome your ISI fed and groomed to do their dirty job by fluching counter fid indian curuncey and pirated indian movies in india thru there underworld netwrok but in order to do that they over looked the effects of such on pakistan and the biggest side effect is that it killed your own movie industry ,,...... miya ki jutti miya ke sir



Don't laugh so much you may get a cramp in your diaphram. And when you are done rolling around on the floor, please re-read the part of my post you clearly decided to overlook:



> I don't agree with banning, competition and freedom to choose is very good. It inspires people to want to do better, gives consumer choice and is healthy for the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Developereo

GURU DUTT said:


> and whats your point think tank sirji



That the Indian situation is no different; both countries have laws but the court decided that Pakistani media is not following the law.



JanjaWeed said:


> But it's for the govt to make the law & implement it. Judiciary's job is to safeguard & interpret that law made by the govt. Is there any specific law made in Pakistani parliament or an advisory by the information & broadcasting ministry to ban Indian movies & TV programmes?



The article claims that there are existing laws restricting Indian content and the court's interpretation of the law agrees with the plaintiff.

Like you said, it's a matter of interpretation and that's all the court is doing. It did not enact any new laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

I dont know how credible is this link but check this out guys..NAM NEWS NETWORK - INDIA TO ALLOW SCREENING OF PAK MOVIES


----------



## GURU DUTT

RescueRanger said:


> Don't laugh so much you may get a cramp in your diaphram. And when you are done rolling around on the floor, please re-read the part of my post you clearly decided to overlook:


well i have devouted much time on PDF and have learned many pakistani speciallities on of them is (cherry picking) 

hun chaddo gussa paaji koi kahne peene ki baten karo ab ....waise bhai aaj mausoam bara mast ho raha hai aaj sham daru ke saath chakhne me kya hai ...main to rum ke saath cola aur uble ande loonga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Developereo said:


> The article claims that there are existing laws restricting Indian content and the court's interpretation of the law agrees with the plaintiff.
> 
> Like you said, it's a matter of interpretation and that's all the court is doing. It did not enact any new laws.



It is a claim by the petitioner that Indian movies that are shot completely in India & are sponsored by Indian can not be screened in Pakistan.. & it doesn't say anything about TV programmes.

I'm just curious to know if there is such law exists in Pakistan for real which is just one country specific?


----------



## Developereo

JanjaWeed said:


> It is a claim by the petitioner that Indian movies that are short completely in India & are sponsored by Indian can not be screened in Pakistan.. & it doesn't say anything about TV programmes.
> 
> I'm just curious to know if there is such law exists in Pakistan for real which is just one country specific?



I know nothing about any specific law and, in any case, I wouldn't want to second-guess the court's reasoning.

Of course, I am sure the ruling will be appealed.
In fact, the article suggests that it (the ruling) is mostly ignored anyway.

Welcome to Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

GURU DUTT said:


> well i have devouted much time on PDF and have learned many pakistani speciallities on of them is (cherry picking)
> 
> hun chaddo gussa paaji koi kahne peene ki baten karo ab ....waise bhai aaj mausoam bara mast ho raha hai aaj sham daru ke saath chakhne me kya hai ...main to rum ke saath cola aur uble ande loonga



Sir, aj rat ka menu hain: Borani Bademjan and some ultey Tawa ke roti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Developereo said:


> Doesn't India ban Pakistani content on the air?
> Is that a government mandate?



Actually Pakistani TV programmes is not popular in our country.No one know about Pak TV channels.


----------



## GURU DUTT

RescueRanger said:


> Sir, aj rat ka menu hain: *Borani Bademjan *and some ultey Tawa ke roti.


ye kya cheez hai bhai jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

GURU DUTT said:


> ye kya cheez hai bhai jan



Grilled Aubergine and salted yogurt sauce mixed with onion and garlic.


----------



## GURU DUTT

ok so your talking about masala bainagn hydrabadi style /bhaghare baingan


----------



## W.11

indian but not foreign


----------



## MohitV

will it affect the trend of pakistani actors and singers coming to india for work ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

GURU DUTT said:


> ok so your talking about masala bainagn hydrabadi style /bhaghare baingan



Not masala Baingan, It is like a salad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

acha kiya saaly

saab bhi kabhi bahu thi ki waga se gher main khana nhi banta tha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gautam

MohitV said:


> will it affect the trend of pakistani actors and singers coming to india for work ??


Now they will come here more because now they can be rest assured that nobody in Pakistan will ever come to know that they are working in India


----------



## naveen mishra

Developereo said:


> Doesn't India ban Pakistani content on the air?
> Is that a government mandate?


 
no I don't think so......may be demand is less is the reason.....

because I have seen movie bol in DD national television , for sure no restriction is from government

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Finally some sane decision by our courts.


----------



## IndoUS

So will there be a ban on the Turkish TV shows, because I have heard they are quite good.


----------



## Imran Khan

IndoUS said:


> So will there be a ban on the Turkish TV shows, because I have heard they are quite good.


 muslim nudity is allowed .............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> muslim nudity is allowed .............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahaha.....Pirated CD business on. Kal hi export shuru karenge.


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistanis sure do love their ban's. Ban Skype, Ban Youtube, Ban Facebook, Ban xyz... You ban something, you make it stronger. Allow people the choice to make the decision, and you will be respected and the competition will be good for your indigenous sector, complacency and stagnancy is a BAD thing.


EDIT: Banned youtube -Hotspot Shield Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Pakistanis sure do love their ban's. Ban Skype, Ban Youtube, Ban Facebook, Ban xyz... You ban something, you make it stronger. Allow people the choice to make the decision, and you will be respected and the competition will be good for your indigenous sector, complacency and stagnancy is a BAD thing.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Banned youtube -Hotspot Shield Zindabad!


 
_Oh Jee_; there is *"No Business like No-Show Business."*
So it is better to go the whole _"Banned Baaja Baaraat"_ route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

well they should have waited till 29th dec


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Finally some sane decision by our courts.


 
Yes undoubtedly. But the *most* "Sane Decision" by your Courts was deciding on the _price of Samosas_!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Grilled Aubergine and salted yogurt sauce mixed with onion and garlic.


 
That sounds good @RescueRanger. I think I'll try it. Methinks that I'll add a touch of Chaat masala to the yoghurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr cool

ISLAMABAD: *Thousands of cable television operators across Pakistan are continuing to show Bollywood films and Indian TV content despite the Lahore high court ban*. * The operators are citing their high popularity and demand in the country, with the unstated reason being that these are money-spinners. *

The Lahore high court had issued an interim order on Tuesday to stop screening imported film unless these had proper documentation and sponsorship of a Pakistani national. The cable operators defiance would easily invite contempt of court notice, except that it would be virtually impossible for tens of thousands of cable operators to be simultaneously hauled up for the "offence".

While the Pakistani film industry has been struggling, Indian films are big hits at the box office ever since former military ruler Pervez Musharraf eased restrictions on their import in 2006. But while owners of TV channels have made big bucks broadcasting Indian content, a few in mainstream channels believe India, too, should allow broadcast of Pakistani entertainment channels in India.

"It should be reciprocal. Indian TV shows and movies have deep impact on the language in Pakistan," said Jawad Hamid Raja, chief operating officer of AVT channels, a strong media group in Pakistan. "Hindi words such as 'namaste', 'maharani' and 'chinta' have entered into standard usage in Pakistan. The Urdu spoken in Pakistan is so rich that it can contribute in the same manner in India," he added.

Some Pakistani producers and actors are happy with the court's order but till still many believe that only competition and open markets will raise standards of Pakistani film industry.

"Multiplexes have helped in making niche Pakistani films viable and contributed to a few Pakistani films turning commercial success. The most recent example is 'Waar' which is continuing to create box office records," said Arshad Khan, a Pakistani film actor and producer.

Other actors are on record making a case for Pakistani entertainment. Recently, actor Laila Zubari told a Pakistani newspaper that telecasting foreign dramas should not be allowed as "foreign actors are not paying any taxes to our national exchequer".

The HC ban came on a petition filed by Mubashar Luqman, a controversial TV anchor, who claimed that many movies shot in India must be banned in Pakistan because they use fake documents besides covering the identity of their Indian sponsors. He said that under Pakistani rules, Indian movies that are shot completely in India and are sponsored by an Indian cannot be screened in Pakistan.

Pak cable hands defy HC ban on Indian content - The Times of India

Expected...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MohitV

roji roti ki baat hai bhai unki...try to understand their feelings :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

*Ideas can't be stopped: Tewari on Pakistan ban*

Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari Thursday criticized a Pakistani court's order to stop the screening of Indian content on TV channels, saying that films and serials are ideas that can't be stopped.

In a tweet, Tewari said: "Pakistani jingoists should know Films & TV serials are ideas & ideas can't be barred/ banned Pak govt *must remove them from negative list ASAP."*

*manish tiwary | PINKVILLA*

*Really? Do you Mr Tiwari, know that Pak TV channels are banned in India? WTF are you talking about when you say that "Films & TV serials are ideas & ideas can't be barred/ banned. Pak govt must remove them from negative list ASAP."?

Practice what you preach, Bozo! First lift the ban on Pak TV and  remove it from the negative list ASAP, or just shut the fu@k up!!*


----------



## Imran Khan

acha kiya mamoo ab time per sab ko khana mily ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

any way...kya fark padata hai, if you will see popularity of Bollywood it not up to Pakistan only..........it is beyond ....

in Singapore,Malaysia ,Indonesia,same day new movie get release ,
also you can see many Hindi movie is dub in Malay and Indonesian language and telecasting on local channel

i was also surprise when i come to know that Mahabharata serial(old) were telecast in Indonesia that was dub in Indonesian language 

so i don't think so Pakistani people watch Indian contain because on similarity in language only ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

naveen mishra said:


> any way...kya fark padata hai, if you will see popularity of Bollywood it not up to Pakistan only..........it is beyond ....
> 
> in Singapore,Malaysia ,Indonesia,same day new movie get release ,
> also you can see many Hindi movie is dub in Malay and Indonesian language and telecasting on local channel
> 
> i was also surprise when i come to know that Mahabharata serial(old) were telecast in Indonesia that was dub in Indonesian language
> 
> so i don't think so Pakistani people watch Indian contain because on similarity in language only ..............





no no no i am with ban ab na drama ho ga na khana late ho ga na office late ho ga na hi ladies 3-3 hours bateen kareen geen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naveen mishra

Imran Khan said:


> no no no i am with ban ab na drama ho ga na khana late ho ga na office late ho ga na hi ladies 3-3 hours bateen kareen geen



dear,ban ne to tumhe bachaliya, hamara kya hoga..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

naveen mishra said:


> dear,ban ne to tumhe bachaliya, hamara kya hoga..........




i am selfish today  don't care abut you


----------



## faisal6309

I support the ban of indian content.
Iski waja sy to ghr ghr saas bahu ki laraiya shrow howi han!


----------



## Mr cool

These bunch of fools (singing ban ban ban...) didn't get who is POWERFUL AT HOME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr cool said:


> These bunch of fools (singing ban ban ban...) didn't get who is POWERFUL AT HOME


 mamoooo are you powerful then wife? is dunya main kon apni bewi se panga le ker sakoon se jee sakta hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr cool

*LAHORE: 
The Lahore High Court on Thursday issued a notice to the Central Censor Board and Pakistan Electronic Media Association (PEMA) for December 16 on a petition by Pakistan Cinema Owners Association and distributors of films to become party in the case against exhibition of Indian movies.*

Barrister Ali Zafar appeared before the court on behalf of the petitioners and said that the case filed by a private TV show host against exhibition of Indian films was a misrepresentation an ex-parte order for stopping the Central Board of Censors from certifying smuggled films only.







He said the Pakistan Motion Pictures Ordinance and the Censorship of Films Rules, which govern the jurisdiction of the Censor Board, did not prohibit the certification and exhibition of any Indian films.

He said the *Censor Board could refuse to certify a film prejudicial to the glory of Islam or the integrity, security or defence of Pakistan.*

He said the Censor Board was duty-bound to examine and certify films on a case-to-case basis.

He said the revival of Pakistani films depended on the existence of cinemas and his clients had invested heavily in setting up state-of-the-art centres in Pakistan.

He said the people of Pakistan were starved for entertainment and appreciated the revival of the “cinema culture” which also presented a soft image of Pakistan to the rest of the world.

He said the existence of the cinema had revived a form of art and culture in Pakistan and the Pakistani film industry had seen a resurgence of quality films.

He said the petitioner had sought to ban all Indian films and the court’s order could mean the death of cinemas in Pakistan.

He added that the livelihood of thousands of people employed in the industry would be jeopardised.

He said that although the court had not stopped the Censor Board from certifying Indian films and only banned smuggled films, the chairman was delaying certification of legally imported films as well.

Earlier the court had banned smuggled films in the country.

The petitioner had submitted that the exhibition of all Indian films, TV dramas and other programmes was in violation of Section 270-A Motion Pictures Ordinance 1979 and Martial Law Order 81.

The petitioner had requested the court to accept the petition and issue directions to all respondents to stop the exhibition of all type of Indian content on Pakistan’s channels.

Meanwhile, India’s Information and Broadcasting Minister *Manish Tewari on Thursday criticised the Pakistani court’s order to stop the screening of Indian content on TV channels, saying that films and serials were ideas that couldn’t be stopped.*

In a tweet, Tewari said, “*Pakistani jingoists should know that films and TV serials are ideas and ideas can’t be barred.*

The Pakistani government must remove them from negative list ASAP.”

The ban on Indian films has been widely criticised since it was announced last week.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 13th, 2013.
Indian films: High court issues notice to censor Board, media – The Express Tribune_


----------



## OrionHunter

> Censor Board could refuse to certify a film* prejudicial to the glory of Islam or the integrity, security or defence of Pakistan.*


WTF? 

A Bollywood film starring Katrina Kaif could be prejudicial to the glory of Islam or* the integrity, security or defence of Pakistan*???  If she could threaten the integrity and defence of Pakistan, then I'm Santa Clause!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

Slap heavy penalties on Cable Operators for disobeying HC orders and they will reform in one day. These people understand only DUNDA. Once they know that the Government is serious, they will comply.


----------



## Kompromat

Hang a few and see if others comply.


----------



## Mr cool

Imran Khan said:


> mamoooo are you powerful then wife? is dunya main kon apni bewi se panga le ker sakoon se jee sakta hai ?


Yaar i want to say same thing women are MOST POWERFUL at home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Mr cool said:


> Yaar i want to say same thing women are MOST POWERFUL at home


yes that is why we can protest outside or on internet to banned them but we can't say our wife to change the channel or off the tv in home it can cause civil war in home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Aeronaut said:


> Hang a few and see if others comply.


kya baat....kya baat


----------



## blood

OrionHunter said:


> *Ideas can't be stopped: Tewari on Pakistan ban*
> 
> Information and Broadcasting Minister Manish Tewari Thursday criticized a Pakistani court's order to stop the screening of Indian content on TV channels, saying that films and serials are ideas that can't be stopped.
> 
> In a tweet, Tewari said: "Pakistani jingoists should know Films & TV serials are ideas & ideas can't be barred/ banned Pak govt *must remove them from negative list ASAP."*
> 
> *manish tiwary | PINKVILLA*
> 
> *Really? Do you Mr Tiwari, know that Pak TV channels are banned in India? WTF are you talking about when you say that "Films & TV serials are ideas & ideas can't be barred/ banned. Pak govt must remove them from negative list ASAP."?
> 
> Practice what you preach, Bozo! First lift the ban on Pak TV and  remove it from the negative list ASAP, or just shut the fu@k up!!*



didn't you know manish tiwari is a ch@tiya 
don't take him seriously


----------



## MohitV

Aeronaut said:


> Hang a few and see if others comply.


there is sharia in pakistan ??!!! 
haaawww!!!


----------



## Kompromat

For defying court orders they need to be treated as enemy's acomplices. 

'Kill the chicken to scare the monkey'


----------



## Ayush

Aeronaut said:


> For defying court orders they need to be treated as enemy's acomplices.
> 
> 'Kill the chicken to scare the monkey'


movie hi to dekh rahe hain.
they need entertainment in a SIMILAR language


----------



## IamBengali

Why do you think its a cultural threat for Pakistan? Pakistan and India share same language. I think its cultural threat for Bangladesh since Hindi is a threat for Bengali, not for Urdu. We here are so addicted with Indian shows and movies that apart from news time people here hardly watch BD channels (There are 30+ channels, all are mostly news channels) and kids and teenagers know better Hindi than Indians. I myself watch Indian shows regularly. I like Kapil Sharma's comedy show on colors  and also like TV serials Saraswatichandra, Meri Bhabhi and Veera.  BD channels hardly have anything entertaining apart from political talk shows and news. Almost 24 hrs they show news. So audience are hooked to Indian channels. Indian channels are really saving grace for BD Tv audience who seek entertainment.

And Movies, lets not talk about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> Why do you think its a cultural threat for Pakistan? Pakistan and India share same language. I think its cultural threat for Bangladesh since Hindi is a threat for Bengali, not for Urdu. We here are so addicted with Indian shows and movies that apart from news time people here hardly watch BD channels (There are 30+ channels, all are mostly news channels) and kids and teenagers know better Hindi than Indians. I myself watch Indian shows regularly. I like Kapil Sharma's comedy show on colors  and also like TV serials Saraswatichandra, Meri Bhabhi and Veera.  BD channels hardly have anything entertaining apart from political talk shows and news. Almost 24 hrs they show news. So audience are hooked to Indian channels. Indian channels are really saving grace for BD Tv audience who seek entertainment.
> 
> And Movies, lets not talk about it.


do u watch bigg boss ???


----------



## IamBengali

MohitV said:


> do u watch bigg boss ???



No, I don't but my younger brother watches it every day.


----------



## MohitV

IamBengali said:


> No, I don't but my younger brother watches it every day.


lol...even he is addicted like me


----------



## ha mefaked

Indeed!!! there should be a total ban on Indian media ... since the pakistani media can't stand competition ... "banning" seems to be the last resort ... may be they should air Turkish movies and soaps ... because Pakistanis have more cultural and physical resemblance with the Turks ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

ha mefaked said:


> Indeed!!! there should be a total ban on Indian media ... since the pakistani media can't stand competition ... "banning" seems to be the last resort ... may be they should air Turkish movies and soaps ... because Pakistanis have more cultural and physical resemblance with the Turks ....



I can talk about my country. We banned Indian films due to not able compete with bollywood films with our C grade stuffs. So we have to ban it to save a film industry. Its not for cultural aggression. BD produces enough semi-**** and **** films to say that. Bollywood films like Murder is far family movie than a semi **** Mallu style BD film.

This is a recently released BD film. 'Dabaang'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

IamBengali said:


> I can talk about my country. We banned Indian films due to not able compete with bollywood films with our C grade stuffs. So we have to ban it to save a film industry. Its not for cultural aggression. BD produces enough semi-**** and **** films to say that. Bollywood films like Murder is far family movie than a semi **** Mallu style BD film.
> 
> This is a recently released BD film. 'Dabaang'



ok i have seen some of them 

though your natoks are pretty good


----------



## Storm Force

You must ban all Indian media all films and shows. Destroy the posters of bollywood stars. Anybody caught watching printing promoting Indian media should be fined or imprisoned. You need to promote your own media cultural only...if you want to make it better place nation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vicky sen

*Lahore: * A Pakistani court today stopped the Central Censor Board from issuing clearance certificates to "illegally" imported Indian movies.

Justice Khalid Mahmood of the Lahore High Court issued the direction to the Central Censor Board's chairman in response to a petition filed by controversial TV talk show host Mubashir Lucman, a former film producer known for his anti-India stance, and a dozen others.

Mahmood also sought a reply from the federal government and the Censor Board's chairman in two weeks.

Since the petition was filed by members of the Pakistani film industry last month, the High Court has imposed restrictions on the screening of Indian films and laid down conditions for their release.

The court earlier directed authorities to strictly implement a ban on screening "films made in India".

During today's hearing, the judge observed that films made in India could not be screened in Pakistan as they are on the "negative list" of the Import Policy 2013.

Under Pakistani rules, only Bollywood films shot outside India can be imported into the country.

However, these rules were rarely enforced and Indian movies were screened in Pakistan within days of their domestic release.

The petitioners contended that under the Motion Picture Act, no film made in Indian territory can be exhibited in Pakistan.

They claimed at least 213 Indian movies were exhibited since 2006 after obtaining certificates from the Central Censor Board on the basis of "fake documents".

The petitioners sought action against importers of these Indian films on charges of smuggling and asked the court to restrain the Censor Board from issuing certificates for such movies.

Indian movies have largely fuelled a boom at the Pakistani box office after former military ruler Pervez Musharraf eased restrictions on their import in 2006. The screening of Indian movies was banned by Pakistan after the 1965 war but pirated copies of films were widely available across the country.


----------



## Kompromat

KARACHI: Pakistani authorities have stopped issuing "No-Objection Certificates" for the screening of Indian films, holding up the release of new movies like 'Gunday' and 'Hasee Toh Phasee'.

The Federal Information and Broadcasting Ministry has told distributors and exhibitors of Indian films that it is processing new laws and regulations and NOCs will not be issued till these are approved by the federal cabinet.

Nawab Siddiqui, one of Pakistan's leading distributors and exhibitors who runs the Atrium Cineplex in Karachi, said authorities stopped the screening of Indian movies last month.

"The whole process has just been stopped and we couldn't get NOCs for new films like 'Gunday' and 'Hasee Toh Phasee', which were eagerly anticipated in our cinemas," he said.

Siddiqui said the cinema and catering industries stood to lose millions of rupees they had invested in cineplexes and malls after the government's decision in 2006 to allow the screening of Indian films.

"Investors and business groups are very worried because they have invested millions of rupees while new parties are willing to channel investment, but now everything is at a standstill for the last few weeks as no new Indian films have been released," he said. 

After the 1965 war with India, Pakistan barred the screening of Indian films for nearly four decades and this gave rise to rampant piracy.
*"Pakistan stops issuing NOCs for screening of Indian films irony is that pirated copies of 'Gunday' are being aired on cable across Karachi but it can't be shown legally in cinemas," said the manager of Capri cinema.*

Siddiqui, who works with the oldest distribution company Mandviwallas, said the screening of Indian films had fuelled the revival of the cinema industry in Pakistan.

Pakistan stops issuing NOCs for screening of Indian films


----------



## That Guy

Simple answer is no. Once they ban such things, they start to create more fear of the other side of the border. Media is helping both sides of the border come together and realize that they're not so different after all.

If anything, Indian media outlets should be allowed to operate in Pakistan equally as Pakistani media (though, I do think there should be regulations put in place for foreign programs).


----------



## ThisIsAllBS!

If indians allow our media in india, only then we can only theirs.

But then again, india knows its cultural inferiority w.r.t to us, and they have been scared to allow Pakistani media channels in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

IamBengali said:


> Why do you think its a cultural threat for Pakistan? Pakistan and India share same language. I think its cultural threat for Bangladesh since Hindi is a threat for Bengali, not for Urdu. We here are so addicted with Indian shows and movies that apart from news time people here hardly watch BD channels (There are 30+ channels, all are mostly news channels) and kids and teenagers know better Hindi than Indians. I myself watch Indian shows regularly. I like Kapil Sharma's comedy show on colors  and also like TV serials Saraswatichandra, Meri Bhabhi and Veera.  BD channels hardly have anything entertaining apart from political talk shows and news. Almost 24 hrs they show news. So audience are hooked to Indian channels. Indian channels are really saving grace for BD Tv audience who seek entertainment.
> 
> And Movies, lets not talk about it.



Your situation is actually quite similar to Pakistanis, as they also have some pretty good news shows(this is one point where Indian media sucks big time) but as far as serials r concerned Indian serials r big time hit n the channels which show them have pretty high TRPs. 

U know the funny part is whatever few Indian serials(Yes mostly saas bahu serials n no Comedy nights with Kapil) that r shown in Pak today r telecasted by their own TV channels as Indian Channels r most probably already banned in Pak for quite some years but there is still this fuss about India media aggression.

Now they have also started importing n dubbing Turkish serials in Pak n there is a new issue of Turkish media aggression in Pak...


----------



## Robot Syntex

ban indian media.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.


India follows American culture.


----------



## ajpirzada

but we are more indians than indians. dont you know? and then again if you dont show all that nudity, it will imply that we have been hijacked by islamic fundos. And what is it that you have got against item songs? A girl moving her naked body is a part of modern art. you should appreciate the curves. what will become of Pakistan with this close mindedness? utterly disappointed. we need nude shows to counter fundamentalism. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

ajpirzada said:


> but we are more indians than indians. dont you know? and then again if you dont show all that nudity, it will imply that we have been hijacked by islamic fundos. And what is it that you have got against item songs? A girl moving her naked body is a part of modern art. you should appreciate the curves. what will become of Pakistan with this close mindedness? utterly disappointed. we need nude shows to counter fundamentalism. :/


Dude i think you need something called as "****", Google it, it ain't bad!
Fundamentalism needs to be stopped, i agree, but not at the expense of our stance on Kashmir.
First priority should be given to the local film Industry. 
I am against banning all Indian media however 95 or so percent of it should be banned, that said GOOD NEWS AT LAST 



ThisIsAllBS! said:


> If indians allow our media in india, only then we can only theirs.
> 
> But then again, india knows its cultural inferiority w.r.t to us, and they have been scared to allow Pakistani media channels in india.


Any source? IMP they aren't inferior to us in anything regarding culture, they are Indians and we Pakistanis and that's it.


----------



## iasad_

INDIC said:


> They are sold in Pakistan like _aata chawal daal_.


no need to buy while its available the day its realeased on torrent sites.


----------



## mr42O

Seriously other than Indian songs every thing else s*x. Movies are crap these days. Never liked Indian dramas and when it comes to Pakistan Indian media is really biased and not neutral as it should.

And when India does not allow Pakistani content than why it was allowed Indian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

it should a given that filthy indian media should be banned in Pakistan , its downright filthy and there is no need for it in Pakistan


----------



## Hyperion

It's useless to bury your head in the sand........ if you go with this...... what's next? Bunch of touchy losers.......... always whining about irrelevant things........


----------



## arp2041

I am in favor of a complete BAN


----------



## FunkyGen

mr42O said:


> Seriously other than Indian songs every thing else s*x. Movies are crap these days. Never liked Indian dramas and when it comes to Pakistan Indian media is really biased and not neutral as it should.
> 
> And when India does not allow Pakistani content than why it was allowed Indian ?


You said it bro.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

If Pakistan don't want its people to be frog in the well they should not ban Indian media.


----------



## 45'22'

let the people decide..........trp shows a common Pakistani wants to see Indian channels...........govt. shouldnt ban


----------



## ajpirzada

FunkyGen said:


> Dude i think you need something called as "****", Google it, it ain't bad!
> Fundamentalism needs to be stopped, i agree, but not at the expense of our stance on Kashmir.
> First priority should be given to the local film Industry.
> I am against banning all Indian media however 95 or so percent of it should be banned, that said GOOD NEWS AT LAST



i was being sarcastic btw. lol


----------



## FunkyGen

ajpirzada said:


> i was being sarcastic btw. lol


And i was just joking


----------



## Arya Desa

Ban it. It's not like pakistan is paying for our content, so why should they enjoy it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar12345

In a democracy you have freedom of speech and expression....and also media freedom. If Pakistan truly wants to be a democracy that things such as these should not be banned. I can't believe how many people are so anti-India in this forum....its astounding that your brothers who are mostly separated by religion are hated so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

@Aeronaut PDF is also a new form of media, internet forums are great tools to spread "Soft power", and Indians are good in this media because of their huge numbers and knowledge of English language. So, should there be a "Total ban" on Indians in PDF, and should Indian websites also be banned in Pakistan? I have seen some Pakistani members want total ban on Indians in PDF, what is your take on that?


----------



## Darth Vader

Since Many Indians are Jumping About Ban What will happen if Pak Bans indian contect on its Tv 
Pak Industry will improve Example is China banned westron search engines and gave one of their own now its one of the top search engines in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Darth Vader said:


> Since Many Indians are Jumping About Ban What will happen if Pak Bans indian contect on its Tv
> Pak Industry will improve Example is China banned westron search engines and gave one of their own now *its one of the top search engines in the world*



Which is only popular in China, and the whole thing was done for a completely different purpose.

And about banning Indian media content in Pakistan, do it, our internal & foreign markets are too big to offset any probable revenue loss, if any!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpion666

Meh !! ....


----------



## manojb

Pakistanis are big heart ed folks. They won't ban Indian.


----------



## KingMamba

DRAY said:


> @Aeronaut PDF is also a new form of media, internet forums are great tools to spread "Soft power", and Indians are good in this media because of their huge numbers and knowledge of English language. So, should there be a "Total ban" on Indians in PDF, and should Indian websites also be banned in Pakistan? I have seen some Pakistani members want total ban on Indians in PDF, what is your take on that?


 
Yes endian roaches should be given the boot and yes endian media should be banned with charge of treason in Pakistan.


----------



## Vinod2070

SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.



Yes.

In fact we should ban Pakistanis from watching or listening to any Indian content.

Our movies can have a declaration like they have on Pakistani passports (not for visiting Israel). That will prevent their subversion completely.

Anyone watching or listening to Indian content should be given the due Shariah compliant punishment.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Why don't they just ban it ? Why such a long discussion ? Been hearing it for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

KingMamba said:


> Yes *endian *roaches should be given the boot and yes *endian *media should be banned with charge of treason in Pakistan.



Do you understand the meaning of treason? How Indian media can be charged by **** govt. for "treason"?

And who gives a fcuk about **** charges?

And next time be careful about my country's name if you want respect for your country's name.


----------



## KingMamba

DRAY said:


> Do you understand the meaning of treason? How Indian media can be charged by **** govt. for "treason"?
> 
> And who gives a fcuk about **** charges?
> 
> And next time be careful about my country's name if you want respect for your country's name.


 
Anyone spreading endian media needs to be charged with treason, I should have been more clear apologies.


----------



## jatt+gutts

yes ban them..there was a time when movies like border coming out. now a days Bollywood give too much importance to Pakistani sensitivities.

moreover singing dancing drinking and laughing is baned in islam.. pious pure Pakistani muslim Pakistani should wear burka and Arabic cloak and live life of robots always in sad mood.


----------



## EasyNow

I'm not sure that local talent improves automatically just because you ban imports. Bangladesh has had Indian movies banned for over 20 years... but our local productions are still crap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

PersonasNonGrata said:


> I'm not sure that local talent improves automatically just because you ban imports. Bangladesh has had Indian movies banned for over 20 years... but our local productions are still crap!




In fact it is the opposite, people tend to improve when in competition with good/better quality.


----------



## Vinod2070

KingMamba said:


> Anyone spreading endian media needs to be charged with treason, I should have been more clear apologies.



I know what should be done with these fake extemist Islamists (yet living in kaffir countries) "Syed Arabs".

Spain and Greece have given a good template on how to deal with this menace.

These people take non Muslims' tolerance as weakness. They understand only one language it would seem.


----------



## KingMamba

Vinod2070 said:


> I know what should be done with these fake extemist Islamists (yet living in kaffir countries) "Syed Arabs".
> 
> Spain and Greece have given a good template on how to deal with this menace.
> 
> These people take non Muslims' tolerance as weakness. They understand only one language it would seem.



You really are a roach one just cannot get rid of you, first take care of India 200m Muslims and rising.  We all know the aukat (non at all) of dotheads such as yourself aka the internet yindoo.  Your own country has the second most Muslims in the world and here you are talking about Greece or Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

KingMamba said:


> You really are a roach one just cannot get rid of you, first take care of India 200m Muslims and rising.  We all know the aukat (non at all) of dotheads such as yourself aka the internet yindoo.  Your own country has the second most Muslims in the world and here you are talking about Greece or Spain.



Good to see the admiration these fake Arabs have for what Spain and Greece did to his pathetic kind when the last one was kicked out.

These cowardly extremists want others to "take up arms" while hundreds of thousands of their pathetic kind are dying in Syria and Iraq and Pakistan.

While they are sitting in non Muslim kaffir countries claiming others will take care of these issues.

BTW, I just got my shoes polished by a Syed cobbler. There are some advantages after all.


----------



## KingMamba

Vinod2070 said:


> Good to see the admiration these fake Arabs have for what Spain and Greece did to his pathetic kind when the last one was kicked out.
> 
> These cowardly extremists want others to "take up arms" while hundreds of thousands of their pathetic kind are dying in Syria and Iraq and Pakistan.
> 
> While they are sitting in non Muslim kaffir countries claiming others will take care of these issues.
> 
> BTW, I just got my shoes polished by a Syed cobbler. There are some advantages after all.



You do not even make sense, do you even comprehend what I write half the time because your responses say you were definitively raised like a slumdog with minimal contact with English speakers.  As for getting your shoes polished by a Syed cobbler, us Muslims around here Syed and non Syed alike get our rods polished by hindnis so I would say we are getting the better end of the deal and we do not pay for nothing either. Now have a good life pagan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Pretty lame. 

BTW, seems I got why that "rod" is torn off (or cut off).


----------



## AsianLion

Ban it....Better late than never....just do it.... and back your ever improving Pakistani media industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar12345

If someone in Pakistan wants to watch Indian content they should be allowed to...if any channel wants to show Indian made contact they should be allowed to. This is what we call democracy. Either be part of the civilized world and actually be able to ignore things that offend you or don't call your country "free".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humanfirst

Spring Onion said:


> actually its not about Indian culture. I am sure Indian women portrayal in Indian dramas and films is far from Indian culture.
> 
> its about useless meaningless Star plus dramas.
> 
> Turkish dramas are far more refreshing near to reality. its not like that a dead women is covered in tons of gold and make up


Some turkish dramas with explicit sexual content and even incest are aired in pakistan..Is all that acceptable in the name of ummah? Or should there be sensoring..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

YES YES YES !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunsnroses

Yes, should be banned. No exception as it has caused more damage to our values, language, culture and religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Indian dramas, films and even commercials should be banned from Pakistan completely coz they are destroying not only our culture but our next generation as well. It has also polluted urdu language. I have personally seen many people using hindi words without even realizing it, and I have even saw few women wearing saree. This cultural Attack through media must stop. 
And by putting full ban on indian media, not only shall our culture will be preserved but our films and dramas industry will make progress and people will get jobs as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

Kuch saal aur dheklo , tumhare bacche bhi " om namah shivaya" bolege aur Ghar mea hi chota sa mandir banke radha rani khelege

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well .... media should be 80% local and 15 % international shows/channels

5% only news


----------



## SBD-3

Just returned back to see the running results. And all I have to say after seeing the results is
"Laal Topis everywhere...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Where these is a demand, there will be a supply. Indian movies were banned in Pakistan and yet I met Pakistani students in the US who knew more about Indian movies than I did. Anyhow, it is your country. You can ban anything you like. But free flow of information is a good thing. You will be doing your own citizens a disfavor. Infact, I would welcome Pakistani news channels on Indian soil too.


----------



## Hiptullha

Jackdaws said:


> Where these is a demand, there will be a supply. Indian movies were banned in Pakistan and yet I met Pakistani students in the US who knew more about Indian movies than I did. Anyhow, it is your country. You can ban anything you like. But free flow of information is a good thing. You will be doing your own citizens a disfavor. Infact, I would welcome Pakistani news channels on Indian soil too.



Problem with Indian movies is every teen who watches them wants to be some sort of Indian film hero/ gang boss/mafia don etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Ban all entertainment channels but allow all news channels like India Tv to silence Aman Ki Asha bitches in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Hiptullha said:


> Problem with Indian movies is every teen who watches them wants to be some sort of Indian film hero/ gang boss/mafia don etc.



My point is that would banning stop the pirated material from reaching there anyways?


----------



## punit

Gunsnroses said:


> Yes, should be banned. No exception as it has caused more damage to our values, language, culture and religion.


all borrowed from India and Arabs!


----------



## WishLivePak

Last time this ban didn't work out in favor of Pakistan if I remember correctly.

So no, there shouldn't be a ban. Maybe one or two movies, but not an entire ban. Cuz come on, if we start banning one thing, it's easy to start banning other things as well.


----------



## Gunsnroses

punit said:


> all borrowed from India and Arabs!



Arabs...yes, there is influence which is quite natural and ok due to religious similarities. India...agree to an extent due to nonsensical, utt patang Indian movies and dramas which is of course not part of our decent culture.


----------



## B+ Dracula

We are the Follower of Great Religion and we are Guardians of Superior Culture & Traditions.....
*Allama Iqbal said about that time many years Ago in following words*






Huwi Na Zagh Mein Paida Buland Parwazi
Kharab Kar Gyi Shaheen Bache Ko Sohbat-e-Zagh

*Earth‐bound crows cannot aspire to the eagle’s flights,
But they corrupt the eagle’s lofty, noble habits.*




Haya Nahin Hai Zamane Ki Ankh Mein Baqi
Khuda Kare Ke Jawani Teri Rahe Be-Dagh

*May God make thee a virtuous, blameless youth;
Thou livest in an age deprived of decency.*

​


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Here youtube is banned and you are talking about banning Indian media in Pakistan


----------



## kaku1

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Here youtube is banned and you are talking about banning Indian media in Pakistan



Banning the youtube was the biggest nonsense of Pak govt. 

On topic, I prefer a good Censor Board, and not banning Indian movie. Last time I checked Pak censor board asked "Aditya Chopra" to cut 2 min scene from movie "Mardaani". But he denied saying it destroy the real essence of movie which was human trafficking. I am amazed Pak Censor try to censor a movie which is based on a " human trafficking", why not they given the "A" rating and release it, I didnt find anything in this movie which offend the moderate Pakistanis.


----------



## suresh1773

sandy_3126 said:


> Yes, i agree | There needs to be a total ban on Indian media content in Pakistan
> @Aeronaut in the list also include Indian Music, poetry, literature and artwork,


What about sports,IPL,already Pakistani cricket matches r played in Dubai,UK or some other country.



SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.


Excellent answer,but u forgot to add sports,IPL


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

kaku1 said:


> On topic, I prefer a good Censor Board, and not banning Indian movie. Last time I checked Pak censor board asked "Aditya Chopra" to cut 2 min scene from movie "Mardaani". But he denied saying it destroy the real essence of movie which was human trafficking. I am amazed Pak Censor try to censor a movie which is based on a " human trafficking", why not they given the "A" rating and release it, I didnt find anything in this movie which offend the moderate Pakistanis.


I will not favor for any type of ban, whether it is pornn , or decent movie or any drama. This is not 19th century.


----------



## kaku1

Peaceful Civilian said:


> I will not favor for any type of ban, whether it is pornn , or decent movie or any drama. This is not 19th century.




Yup, but **** is still not widespread banned, moreover pornn in India is not banned by govt, but after SC judgement, that is more hilarious.

here is good video on after pornn banned in India.






Watch it if you can access youtube


----------



## mr.robot

Banning something in a global village we live in won't have much effect until we start producing alternative content.


----------



## suresh1773

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani comedy artists were targeted by Indian saffronis.


Sonu nigam had a lucky escape in Karachi,next time Indain artists should think twice before visiting Pakistan
Sonu Nigam escapes blast but continues concert - Bollywood Movie News


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

kaku1 said:


> Watch it if you can access youtube


We have to watch youtube like we are doing robbery & illegal ways. First i used hotpot shield, but maximum limit reached. Now, i installed a program on Google chrome where i can access youtube from hongkong location. I always avoid using defense.pk from proxies due to fear of ban just for youtube videos


----------



## punit

Gunsnroses said:


> Arabs...yes, there is influence which is quite natural and ok due to religious similarities. India...agree to an extent due to nonsensical, utt patang Indian movies and dramas which is of course not part of our decent culture.



and what exactly is Pakistani culture. five sentences plz!


----------



## Astra-2013

sandy_3126 said:


> content





Peaceful Civilian said:


> We have to watch youtube like we are doing robbery & illegal ways. First i used hotpot shield, but maximum limit reached. Now, i installed a program on Google chrome where i can access youtube from hongkong location. I always avoid using defense.pk from proxies due to fear of ban just for youtube videos


what is the current reason of youtube ban in pakistan.........if i remember correctly last time it was due to some movie on Prophet


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Astra-2013 said:


> what is the current reason of youtube ban in pakistan.........


From Zia ul haq extremist mindset. that's why this government is not opening it. They always pick negative point, even if there are million positive point.


----------



## suresh1773

Ahmad Masood said:


> A simple ban won't solve any issue. No disrespect to a huge nation but Indian media is propaganda oriented. One thing which astonishes me a lot is that a couple of months or so back Pakistani government announced that it had handed over proofs of RAW's involvement in Baluchistan unrest. I haven't come across any significant Indian media hype on this matter. May be there is something I am not aware of. Can anybody here tell what happened after Pakistan handed over those facts to India?



this is off topic.One should understand the insurgency problem in Balochistan has been going on right from 1947.More then 5 wars have been fought till now.Are Indians coming to Balcohistan to attack yr gas pipelines,extortion,kidnapping & killing of Baloch activists. Are Indians protesting on the streets of Quetta demanding indipendence. Yr proof's of Indian involvement in Balochistan are nothing but fake & far from reality.
On topic if Indian media is propaganda oriented then u may ban it. For me it hardly matters,
* I still remember during Ayub's time,there was a stringent ban on Indian films in Pakistan*
Yr country,yr rules,no hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Totally, Patients,cricketers,Actors from Pakistan should stop coming to India, Ban them first.


----------



## kaku1

Astra-2013 said:


> what is the current reason of youtube ban in pakistan.........if i remember correctly last time it was due to some movie on Prophet



If that is the reason, then The DoT of Pak, (i dont know the equivalent department name in Pak), can ban links, why banning whole youtube.com.


----------



## farhan_9909

punit said:


> and what exactly is Pakistani culture. five sentences plz!



Pakistani Cultural even though modified but is still loosely based off Indus valley civilization,which makes us alien to the people on our eastern side


----------



## Astra-2013

Peaceful Civilian said:


> From Zia ul haq extremist mindset. that's why this government is not opening it. They always pick negative point, even if there are million positive point.


vaise ab Youtube me vo baat bhi nahi rahi.......faltu ke video jayada ho gaye hai. accha hai aap logo ka Time waste nahi hota.
main to is type ke Faltu HD Item Songs me dekhkar time bekar karta hu


----------



## kaku1

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistani Cultural even though modified but is still loosely based off Indus valley civilization,which makes us alien to the people on our eastern side



So, where we come from Australia? Bro , we all here are children of Indus Valley civilization.


----------



## Astra-2013

kaku1 said:


> If that is the reason, then The DoT of Pak, (i dont know the equivalent department name in Pak), can ban links, why banning whole youtube.com.


what is DoT.........i think Department of Terror.


----------



## kaku1

Astra-2013 said:


> what is DoT.........i think Department of Terror.



Department of Telecommunication.


----------



## farhan_9909

kaku1 said:


> So, where we come from Australia? Bro , we all here are children of Indus Valley civilization.


Can't say so Because only punjabis/kashmiri from indian side can be associated with Indus valley civilization.

The rest are all part of Ganges civilization which even include the people of Bangladesh.

Ganges - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistani Cultural even though modified but is still loosely based off Indus valley civilization,which makes us alien to the people on our eastern side



Just like Yankees follows the culture of Native Americans or Australians follow the culture the aboriginals ! 

any way which philosophy or cultural Pakistanis even loosely follow which are based on Indus valley civilization . again five sentences plz !


----------



## Astra-2013

kaku1 said:


> Department of Telecommunication.


yaar if u will mention pakistan with DoT......tab to sab log Department of Terror hi samjhenge


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> Can't say so Because only punjabis/kashmiri from indian side can be associated with Indus valley civilization.
> 
> The rest are all part of Ganges civilization which even include the people of Bangladesh.
> 
> Ganges - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 in other words: Mohajirs, blaochis and pashtuns are lesser pakstanis ! jeeye punjabistan !


----------



## farhan_9909

punit said:


> Just like Yankees follows the culture of Native Americans or Australians follow the culture the aboriginals !
> 
> any way which philosophy or cultural Pakistanis even loosely follow which are based on Indus valley civilization . again five sentences plz !



The part is that the indigenous people of Indus valley civilization were from the present day Pakistan,we might have changed our religion but it doesn't change the fact as to we are the inventor of Sanskrit,panini was from charsada,KPK,yoga,Rig veda or the monotheist rig veda based religion.We still are monothiest.

Persian are muslim today or greek are christians and they don't follow zoraster or zeus anymore but the history of both is still associated with them,

The part is that no matter how much harder you try,You won't be able to claim an inch of IVC history from us as we hold the patents of IVC history and we have not corrupted the rig veda but be merged with modern hinduism(Merged form of many central and south indian religion with the major contribution of Rig veda stolen from our side)



punit said:


> in other words: Mohajirs, blaochis and pashtuns are lesser pakstanis ! jeeye punjabistan !



Lol,we are talking about the majority part kiddu.

I am a pashtun myself and our history again is different to IVC,I was just debunking the bharti drama about we being similar culturally or anything else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

*The part is that the indigenous people of Indus valley civilization were from the present day Pakistan,we might have changed our religion but it doesn't change the fact as to we *
so u changed ur religion .. what else is left to change ! there goes 90% of the claim.

Now the cultural part :

*are the inventor of Sanskrit,panini was from charsada.*
what is the percentage of Sanskrit words in the language of Pakistan!! or which derivative language of Sanskrit is used in modern pakistan*.

KPK,yoga,Rig veda or the monotheist rig veda based religion.*
Monotheism of Vedas has nothing to do with Islam. Do not compare the vedic philosophy with Abrahamic tribal god philosophy. Sanatan dharma is the continuity of Vaidic philosophy with changes & correction which were need of time. 

*We still are monothiest.
*
explained earlier *!!*

*Persian are muslim today or greek are christians and they don't follow zoraster or zeus anymore but the history of both is still associated with them,*
because there is no descendant left to claim !! while Modern India is continuity of IVC and Vedic Civ both in philosophy as well as religion. 


*The part is that no matter how much harder you try,You won't be able to claim an inch of IVC history from us as we hold the patents of IVC history and we have not corrupted the rig veda but be merged with modern hinduism(Merged form of many central and south indian religion with the major contribution of Rig veda stolen from our side)
*
which part of Rig veda is being followed in Pakistani cultural and religious life?

Pakistani are the most confused among the lot. They are descendant of Cental Asian, Arabian as well Vedic societies ! In short they are of none !!


----------



## Afridistan

A person's allegiance depends on what he believes. The very base Pakistan's ideology is the two nation theory, which clearly states that muslims and hindus are two different nations. Their language, ancestry, history might be common but a muslim is a muslim and a hindu is a hindu, no matter what.
If Pakistan thinks that Indian media is posing a threat to its culture and religion, then it will be folly if appropriate steps for dealing with the situation are not taken.
Its not only the borders of a country that need protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Correct. It's not only the borders that need be protected.
The future of Pakistani identity is at stake here. If we want to continue with open access to our air waves to Indian media, we might as well surrender the rest too. 
It may not be so obvious today but in a generation time --with the constant onslaught of these channels-- there won't be left much of a Pakistani identity.


----------



## raja hindustani

nangyale said:


> Correct. It's not only the borders that need be protected.
> The future of Pakistani identity is at stake here. If we want to continue with open access to our air waves to Indian media, we might as well surrender the rest too.
> It may not be so obvious today but in a generation time --with the constant onslaught of these channels-- there won't be left much of a Pakistani identity.


Would it not be better for both Indian and Paksitani entertainment industry, if we allow Pakistani TV shows and movies and you allow Indian TV shows and movies , and let the people watch what they want to watch?


----------



## kaku1

nangyale said:


> Correct. It's not only the borders that need be protected.
> The future of Pakistani identity is at stake here. If we want to continue with open access to our air waves to Indian media, we might as well surrender the rest too.
> It may not be so obvious today but in a generation time --with the constant onslaught of these channels-- there won't be left much of a Pakistani identity.



So, if one watch Hollywood movie or Big Bang Episodes or Games of Thrones, so he/she surrender to westerners. What pathetic argument you making.


----------



## kurup

Thread was started in 2013 ..... Have they completely banned Indian content yet ??


----------



## nangyale

raja hindustani said:


> Would it not be better for both Indian and Paksitani entertainment industry, if we allow Pakistani TV shows and movies and you allow Indian TV shows and movies , and let the people watch what they want to watch?


India being a bigger country has a bigger market thus will always have bigger budgets, the only way for Pakistan to have a media of its own it to make an overall ban on India media.



kaku1 said:


> So, if one watch Hollywood movie or Big Bang Episodes or Games of Thrones, so he/she surrender to westerners. What pathetic argument you making.


What one grown up does with his/her computer in the privacy of his house is his business and will be extremely difficult to police anyway.
The argument here is about broadcast media and cable networks.


----------



## kaku1

nangyale said:


> India being a bigger country has a bigger market thus will always have bigger budgets, the only way for Pakistan to have a media of its own it to make an overall ban on India media.
> 
> 
> What one grown up does with his/her computer in the privacy of his house is his business and will be extremely difficult to police anyway.
> The argument here is about broadcast media and cable networks.


lol, bro in India, Big Bang Theory is broadcasting on Star World, and most of the Hollywood movie is broadcasting on many English channels?

Whats your point?


----------



## raja hindustani

kaku1 said:


> Whats your point?


I think his point is that India is large enough to accommodate both Indian and foreign TV shows and movies. There are so many people who watch both Indian and Hollywood movies that it is not a problem for Indian movie industry. But Pakistan is comparatively a smaller market and also the entertainment industry has lower budget so they find it difficult to compete.


----------



## kaku1

raja hindustani said:


> I think his point is that India is large enough to accommodate both Indian and foreign TV shows and movies. There are so many people who watch both Indian and Hollywood movies that it is not a problem for Indian movie industry. But Pakistan is comparatively a smaller market and also the entertainment industry has lower budget so they find it difficult to compete.



Bro, there is two points, he trying to prove cultural problem through economical sense.

If there is economical problem, then levy a tax on Indian movie, whats the point in banning them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

suresh1773 said:


> What about sports,IPL,already Pakistani cricket matches r played in Dubai,UK or some other country.


I think the government of pakistan should respect the views of it's subjects. If the view on PDF is any close to ground realities, then absolutely pakistani government should bring about an ordinance which prohibits everything Indian, right from entertainment programming, arts, literature, sports, machine tools, education..all of it....India on the other hand needs do the exact opposite, and Indian population in general has no such qualms.


----------



## nangyale

kaku1 said:


> lol, bro in India, Big Bang Theory is broadcasting on Star World, and most of the Hollywood movie is broadcasting on many English channels?
> 
> Whats your point?



My point is that both India and Pakistan have two tier markets.
One is for what can be called as the Desi entertainment market, the other is for foreign language content--mostly dominated by Hollywood.
The international media market is the same for both countries, banning Indian media wouldn't have much affect on it's consumers.
On the other hand If Pakistan give free reign to Indian media on Pakistani airwaves, then the desi-contents market will become very hard for Pakistani content to compete in.


----------



## AsianLion

Pink shaded Pakistan and Afghanistan all Indus Valley Civilization, origins Pakistan:








Origins of Indus Valley Civilization early roots and expansion, truly belonging to Pakistan :






Ganges Civilization or Ganga insidie India, Bangladesh, Uttarakhand, UP, JharKhand, Bihar and West Bengal:











*The Ganges River: The Heart of Indian Civilization *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

nangyale said:


> My point is that both India and Pakistan have two tier markets.
> One is for what can be called as the Desi entertainment market, the other is for foreign language content--mostly dominated by Hollywood.
> The international media market is the same for both countries, banning Indian media wouldn't have much affect on it's consumers.
> On the other hand If Pakistan give free reign to Indian media on Pakistani airwaves, then the desi-contents market will become very hard for Pakistani content to compete in.



So, its economical. Then, why banning, there are other methods to, levy a tax on Indian content, like on movies, ads, serials etc.

I am no expert on that, but the current world is world of globalization, banning is outrageous, even I say banning youtube was outrageous, the current world is of tv and internet, but banning them seems me like little harsh censorship.


----------



## Ahmad Masood

suresh1773 said:


> this is off topic.One should understand the insurgency problem in Balochistan has been going on right from 1947.More then 5 wars have been fought till now.Are Indians coming to Balcohistan to attack yr gas pipelines,extortion,kidnapping & killing of Baloch activists. Are Indians protesting on the streets of Quetta demanding indipendence. Yr proof's of Indian involvement in Balochistan are nothing but fake & far from reality.
> On topic if Indian media is propaganda oriented then u may ban it. For me it hardly matters,
> * I still remember during Ayub's time,there was a stringent ban on Indian films in Pakistan*
> Yr country,yr rules,no hard feelings.



Don't think of Indians as too dumb to come themselves and march Pakistan's streets. There are always people on sale. So Raw's involvement in Baluchistan is fake, you say. In response I say that ISI's alleged involvement in India is fake too. The news below are also fake. 

The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan

» ‘ISI surrounding India from all sides’

What say you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Ahmad Masood said:


> Don't think of Indians as too dumb to come themselves and march Pakistan's streets. There are always people on sale. So Raw's involvement in Baluchistan is fake, you say. In response I say that ISI's alleged involvement in India is fake too. The news below are also fake.
> 
> The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan
> 
> » ‘ISI surrounding India from all sides’
> 
> What say you?



Rofl, you know why the Aravind Kajriwal aka AK defeated in elections, with a great margin, he not even able to conquer a single seat in Delhi.

The reason was "Dharnas", Dhrnas are good when you out of Govt., but when you are in govt. and then you do Dhranas, then that ridiculous.

IK following the same stance, which AK followed in his past, AK started there protest in front of Rail Bhavan, and threatened the Republic Day Parade. Even this cause the shut down of Blue Line of Metro, which connect Delhi East to West, main stations like Noida, Connaught Place, Dwarka. Because of this shutdown, it was like the whole Delhi going closed. But still, this solved the questions?

Arvind Kejriwal protests outside Rail Bhawan against Delhi Police - Livemint

Instead to be a hero, he become spoof for media.

[media]


----------



## suresh1773

Ahmad Masood said:


> Don't think of Indians as too dumb to come themselves and march Pakistan's streets. There are always people on sale. So Raw's involvement in Baluchistan is fake, you say. In response I say that ISI's alleged involvement in India is fake too. The news below are also fake.
> 
> The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan
> 
> » ‘ISI surrounding India from all sides’
> 
> What say you?



Again off topic
According to u Kashmiri protesting on the streets of Sri Nagar r sold people.Well U did not get my point.U can not have different rules.When Kashmiris protest on the streets of Sri Nagar,it is freedom struggle,when Balochis protest in Quetta,it is Raw sponsored terrorism. Balochistan doesn't share any land border with India nor the Indians have anything common with Balochis. Most of the Baloch rebels have sought asylum in UK,Geneva while Indians refused Asylum to Brahma Bugti who latter went to Geneva(Switzerland).It is true that both countries blame each other for terrorism.
On topic yr country yr rules. I still remember asking a Pakistan guy how did he saw Shahrukh Khan's film "Devdas".The film was a big hit in India but at the same time the film was completley banned in Pakistan. The Paksitani guy told me,he bought a pirated CD & saw the film


----------



## Amjad Z Khan

Total ban is of not use if it cannot be enforced. Ban should be limited to TV channels where it can be enforced. This will be a start. BTW I thought Indian movies were already not allowed for street sale by law.


----------



## Pakistan First

My two paisay:

Yes, there should be a ban on indian content on our TV networks and Cinemas.

Having said that, I also feel that we PAKISTANIs should not let our kids watch anything and everything unmonitored that is being aired on our cable networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## k7x

In Canada I just went and got a Happy new year dvd from a store run by a Pakistani.

What a crap movie... After seeing that I would say yes, Pakistan needs to ban these Indian movies.


----------



## Vinod2070

SarthakGanguly said:


> Everything Indian should be banned in Pakistan. From tea to tomato, movies to songs, Pakistan should ideally ban every single film, documentary, news, movie, song, tune etc that originates in India. If Pakistan wants to take up Arab/Turkish/American culture without hindrance we should congratulate them instead of feeling bad.



I think India can help them by banning Pakistanis from watching Indian movies, dramas, media, letting them use our language (like Hindi/Urdu etc.)...

The OP does have some misconceptions (not unusual) though.

The alien culture there is the Arab culture. Not the one native to the land.

Indian movies etc. are creating the otherwise dead movie going culture there. Else the theatres there will close. It is Indian movies helping them economically and not the other way round. Pakistan is a small insignificant market as far as Indian movie revenue is concerned.

Anyway, I agree with the basic premise. India and Pakistan have nothing in common and Pakistan is only defined by the two nation theory and what it implies.

Pakistan should also go ahead and make Arabic as their national language (as was proposed by Aga Khan after partition). They have to use a non native language and what better choice than Arabic which is most non native of all!

In a few decades we won't be able to talk to each other and they will hopefully stop obsessing with everything Indian.


----------



## Phoenix89

k7x said:


> In Canada I just went and got a Happy new year dvd from a store run by a Pakistani.
> 
> What a crap movie... After seeing that I would say yes, Pakistan needs to ban these Indian movies.



No one pushed you to buy the DVD.

Kyu kharidta hai bhai, agli bar koi dusri Indian movie aaygi to tu phir jaygaa kharidne...And again you will come here and comment something like this.

Hopeless..


----------



## k7x

Phoenix89 said:


> No one pushed you to buy the DVD.
> 
> Kyu kharidta hai bhai, agli bar koi dusri Indian movie aaygi to tu phir jaygaa kharidne...And again you will come here and comment something like this.
> 
> Hopeless..




I am not hopeless....

Bollywood is getting hopeless day be day....

some renaissance is needed. 

Movie like chennai express, Happy newyear ect provides hollow entertainment... painful...


----------



## Ussaid

Is this North Korea or The Land of the Pure? People should be able to view whatever they want. If we want to consume stupid Indian stuff, then we would.


----------



## silverghost

That's one terrible idea...our horn brothers reset to enough stupidity with Indian entertainment around, without it Palsy would be worse than Saudi arab.

We may be Muslims by religion but we are culturally part of India, like it or not. Ei they that or the pakhtun culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Of course...Why would you allow even Indian content on your nation..Honestly i never like the Pakistan content in Indian channel..Media is a big tool to impact some ones mind..It is good that India always have controlled access to Pakistan media..


----------



## ExtraOdinary

i support this ban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

I recommend a total ban on all sort of Indian media. It is the main hurdle in Pakistan emerging as a true Islamic country like SA.


----------



## Yogijaat

This worthless media should be banned in India too


----------



## fatman17

'hate content' from both countries should be banned or censored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahsan Butt

I feel there is no need to be ban .. let PEMRA decided to what content is eligible or not ? Remember our some famous actors work in india and they all are well representative of pakistan


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

plz some one ban these indian contents!! It is giving me an headache
These indian BS are everywhere in our channels. Everytime i use to turn on some channel, i use to come across indian contents in each and every channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Hate and propaganda should be; perhaps not the movies or dramas, or other similar channels. There's no point - if you want people to stop watching their channels then aim to improve your native entertainment industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

DRaisinHerald said:


> Hate and propaganda should be; perhaps not the movies or dramas, or other similar channels. There's no point - if you want people to stop watching their channels then aim to improve your native entertainment industry.


Bro you are right! but still you also have to realize that these movies and dramas have destroyed our film and drama industry and not only that they are also damaging our culture and budding minds. 
And its really unfair to say that we cant produce good quality dramas/films, just look at past how many great quality movies/dramas we had made and currently we are still making good quality dramas/films but unfortunately they dont get much attention from our public because of the fact that our channels give too much heed to these third class indian dramas/movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

In my opinion, if you ban all Indian channels and entertainment programs people will find alternate ways to watch them; I mean you can easily watch them on the net. I concur with "Pakistani shaheens" on the point that the true problem is our own greedy channels...if these channels would give equal prime time coverage to our own dramas/TV shows etc people will eventually choose our programs. A positive trend have been seen with recent Lollywood films and people are coming back to cinemas. I also hope and wish that PTV will start producing dramas like Dhuwan, Aplha Bravo Charlie etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahesh.

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Bro you are right! but still you also have to realize that *these movies and dramas have destroyed our film and drama industry *and not only that they are also damaging our culture and budding minds.
> And its really unfair to say that we cant produce good quality dramas/films, just look at past how many great quality movies/dramas we had made and currently we are still making good quality dramas/films but unfortunately they dont get much attention from our public because of the fact that our channels give too much heed to these third class indian dramas/movies.



Not really. Your movie industry was self destruction by your own government. I heard lot of Pakistanis saying the same in many forums. Coming to your culture, how can Indian movies damage your culture. LOL. 

And yes. You cant produce good quality movies in decent numbers in near future. You simply do not have studios or infrastructure, good number of theaters, traditional movie production houses on large scale. 

I have no idea about any dramas. The channels show what people demand. They show crap, if you want crap. Its not like Indians invaded Pakistani media. They themselves borrow it from India due to demand in Pakistan.


----------



## LeGenD

I am in favor of ban of Indian media in Pakistan. It promotes Anti-Islamic values and have outcompeted Pakistan's own media in cultural influence and popularity in the country. On top of this, Pakistani leadership have done little to reform the nation's film industry and some media outlets which is also a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

LeGenD said:


> I am in favor of ban of Indian media in Pakistan. It promotes Anti-Islamic values and have outcompeted Pakistan's own media in cultural influence and popularity in the country. On top of this, Pakistani leadership have done little to reform the nation's film industry and some media outlets which is also a problem.


Seriously, are there any brain dead zombies on your side too, watching all the 'pavitra-rishta' crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jit

@Horus - sorry, I saw it was only for Pakistanis AFTER I voted 'No'.


----------



## Ussaid

Only a loser-type person would even consider banning any type of non-propaganda/hate media. There is a thing called "competition". Some people just don't have the stomach to face it, I guess.


----------



## Adecypher

Does casting three Pakistani actors change the perception of this movie? The director says its not anti-Pakistan; but unfortunately the history proves it otherwise...

*Awaiting approval: 'Baby' is not an anti-Pakistan film, says Indian director*
Entertainment Desk
Updated about 6 hours ago






Bollywood action man Akshay Kumar is once again broaching the subject of terrorism in his forthcoming film _Baby_. However, the film is surrounded by speculation regarding its 'anti-Pakistan' theme just two days before release, reports _Hindustan Times_.







"Baby is not an anti-Pakistan film. In fact, it has three Pakistani actors who play very important roles. See, some elements in Pakistan can be wrong but a whole nation cannot be wrong. Terrorism has no religion, and we believe that religion and country are two different things," said the film’s director Neeraj Pandey.

When contacted by Dawn, the local distributor of the film said its fate will be decided by the censor board tomorrow (Thursday).

The film stars famed Pakistani TV drama actor Mikaal Zulfiqar as well as Rasheed Naz, who played the villanous cleric in Shoaib Mansoor's _Khuda Ke Liye._

Read more: _Mikaal Zulfiqar, Rasheed Naz to star in Bollywood film 'Baby'_

Pakistan has witnessed a trend of censorship for films deemed 'controversial' by the main censor board of the country. While the Bollywood 'Baby' film is slated for release on January 23, cinemas in Pakistan bear no signs of the film on their website schedules or 'coming soon' tabs.

The board routinely bans films deemed to have 'anti-Pakistan' themes. Most recently, the board banned _Haider_ which recasts the Shakespeare play Hamlet into an Indian counter-insurgency against Kashmiri militants fighting for independence or to join Pakistan.

In the past, the local censor board has also banned _Ek Tha Tiger_, the Katrina Kaif starrer that featured her in the avatar of an Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agent.

Saif Ali Khan starrer _Agent Vinod_ was also banned for containing various controversial references to the spy agency. At the time, the vice chairman of Pakistan's Film Censor Board, Muhammad Ashraf Gondal had told the Associated Press in an interview: ''It was our judgment that it should not be allowed to be screened."

''It falls under the negative codes of our censor.''

"_Agent Vinod_ is for Indians, but it is not against Pakistanis,'' Saif Ali Khan, the movie's lead actor and co-producer, had said in an interview with the Indo-Asian News Service.

''But I understand if they get upset because we are beating them up quite often in the film.''

Talking about his stunts in the upcoming _Baby_, Akshay in an interview said, "Neeraj has a thing for logical things, so all my fight sequences are very believable. For my film _Holiday_ last year, I performed stunts that went a little overboard, but keeping Hindi cinema in mind, we had to do them."

Anupam Kher, who plays a pivotal role in the thriller, also praises the quintessential action star: "This is one of Akshay’s best performances so far!"

Talking about the film, producer Bhushan Kumar said, "Baby will be our first action-thriller and it is definitely a unique film. It has an edginess, fast-paced action sequences and has been shot par excellence."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fenku

Y don't u ppl stop watching these content....they are there becz u and ur family watch these thing...start banning process at home first....they will automatically go off air...


----------



## moor

Aamna14 said:


> Even Indians are voting though its for Pakistani users only


 Because, Indians d`nt like there own media...............


----------



## RescueRanger

Apparently people here can't read instructions on page 1.


----------



## Neutron

Ban them


----------



## rightjobs

Indian content particularly their movies and songs are badly affecting our socio-cultural values. there should be complete ban on entertainment imports from India. 


Horus said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please participate in the poll.
> 
> Best Regards.


----------



## HariPrasad

Yes,,,,,


----------



## Sunan

i think yes...


----------



## Kolachi Punjabi

Ban the TV shows and only allow one local channel to broadcast them like how india only allows of one of their local channels to show Pakistani soaps, also ban Indian music channels and not let Pakistani music channels and radio shows air indian music, or at least 75% of the content has to be local.

I won't suggest a Bollywood ban because it's helped revived the theater business but more Pakistani films should be made, and few indian movies should be shown.

we can socially engineer our people through propaganda to not like bollywood


----------



## Tiger Genie

In this age of ubiquitous internet people will find a way to get whatever they want. Bulk of Indian media is so against true India that if Pakistan bans Indian media, Pakistanis will probably form a better opinion of India


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Ban it all


----------



## Hyde

No there shouldn't be ban on Indian media in Pakistan for 2 reasons


It hardly makes any difference to them whether the programs being watched in Pakistan or not
People will be deprived of comedy shows on Indian news channels as they are the best of making conspiracies. When it comes to revealing nonsense in a serious mood / Zaid Hamid should learn a thing or two from Indian news channels


----------



## @nline

*India is Pakistan`s biggest enemy in this earth!
All the terror that happening in Pakistan is what comes from India with the support of MQM.*


----------



## batmannow

Yessssssssssss


----------



## Tiger Genie

LeGenD said:


> I am in favor of ban of Indian media in Pakistan. It promotes Anti-Islamic values and have outcompeted Pakistan's own media in cultural influence and popularity in the country. On top of this, Pakistani leadership have done little to reform the nation's film industry and some media outlets which is also a problem.



Indian media is, with minor exceptions, braindead crap both in terms of news and entertainment values. I'm surprised to read you say that crap is all it takes to ruin your culture and religion. are they that weak?


----------



## Fasih Khan PK

Horus said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 7
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue...
> 
> Without any doubt, Yes.



Without any doubt, Yes !!!


----------



## Kiran Qasim

If it will happen then remember our Heroes also work in Bollywood they can also ban them


----------



## Ishant Sahu

HAHAHA Look whose talking their actors are always ready to come in India and make money without any hesitation .


----------



## Matrixx

Please take action rather just words as usual


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Ban is not solution... If you don't like just don't watch it but you can't force others...


----------



## msgoraya

I think awareness and motivation should need to spread so people stop watching Indian stuff instead of searching alternatives. A forceful ban not the solution but a step and for the real success full support of media, people, cabal operators and legislation strategic planning needed.


----------



## Wraith

The best way in my way to prevent this cultural domination by India is to develop a separate language from them so in the future if not in the present time our children will not be able to understand their language.


----------



## Mr.Nair




----------



## Lavrentiy

Whatever quality the Indian media has is of no significance. Even if it's crap it sells. It sells in our homes. Indian channels and movies are popular in Pakistan. I can personally testify to this fact. My mom and wife watch these channels and they would fume if ever these channels go off air.

Just a couple of months back, I was ordered by these two women (mom and wife) to stop paying the cable operator because some freakin Indian Channel is missing.

Now what I am supposed to do? Tell the ladies that maybe RAW is behind these channels? You can guess what would happen after that.
------------------------------
And who will cook my food and offer me a place to sleep even if I ever dare (only hypothetically) persuade them to stop watching that stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roman 12

Ban please and also take your actors and actresses. They are a joke.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fine.......

Done......


What is left on TV ?

Uncle and Aunties 50 year old pretending to be heros and heroins in shows


----------



## Zibago

dont like dont watch but indian content should be banned during prime time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aayankhan

Horus said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please participate in the poll.
> 
> Best Regards.


Yeah i think, should ban on indian media in Pakistan, there are lots of issue or matters which bringing the point banning on indian media, some major issues are;
1) If indian criticize again and again our country, so why we still profiting their media?
2) Pakistan's independent resolution based on religious and cultural point of view, somehow indian religion and culture destroying our culture through dramas, films etc.
3) We have our own media, who have lots of quality programs live on it, we have good qualities of dramas, films, educational programs. Also we have lots of Islamic channels like *Qtv*, _*Madani Channel*_ etc providing various religious programs to its users.


----------



## Irdid

I don't support banning Indian media content. i think it can help open a dialogue between countries.


----------



## Pakistan First

72% plus voting in favour of total ban on indian content on Pakistani Media.

There you have it.


----------



## Tiger Genie

Lavrentiy said:


> Whatever quality the Indian media has is of no significance. Even if it's crap it sells. It sells in our homes. Indian channels and movies are popular in Pakistan. I can personally testify to this fact. My mom and wife watch these channels and they would fume if ever these channels go off air.
> 
> Just a couple of months back, I was ordered by these two women (mom and wife) to stop paying the cable operator because some freakin Indian Channel is missing.
> 
> Now what I am supposed to do? Tell the ladies that maybe RAW is behind these channels? You can guess what would happen after that.
> ------------------------------
> And who will cook my food and offer me a place to sleep even if I ever dare (only hypothetically) persuade them to stop watching that stuff.




that's funny! I wish your mom and sis and their counterpart moms and sis's in India can run respective governments. we;d have solved problems long ago with a hug and few tears!


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

110 Percent i agree with it (y) it should be ban for ever not only this but also indian movies as well


----------



## Zibago

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Fine.......
> 
> Done......
> 
> 
> What is left on TV ?
> 
> Uncle and Aunties 50 year old pretending to be heros and heroins in shows


You can always watch sarey aam and do raids on your kitchen


----------



## Wanderlust

support local film industry.


----------



## Taygibay

@Horus

I've mistakenly registered my vote before noticing the Pakistani national warning below.
I hope you can adjust the count down one on option 2. Sorry! Autant pour moi!

& @All

And I choose -no ban- because I sincerely believe that a proper nation facing an enemy
in the long run which always includes peacetime, especially a neighbour, should ensure
that its people are educated enough to make an informed opinion by themselves.

As said Thucydides :
_The strength of a nation resides not in its walls and its vessels but in the character of its citizens._

And when I say educated, I mean higher up mostly; illiterates only responding to TV or radio.

That way, counter-propaganda work is less demanding, enemy fiction work can be enjoyed
without fear of subliminal subversion like that very decent Indian cinema and more importantly
the Indian press can thus continue its excellent work of bringing smiles to thousands of Pakis-
tani faces everyday. ***

Good day and discussion all, Tay.

* Come to think of it, Pakistan may well be the first Nation to have completely outsourced its
written media humour!


----------



## war&peace

The penalties for the channels should be in % of their annual gross income so as to compensate for the damage done due to the size and coverage of the channel.
While the persons(anchors, analysts etc) should be given both financial and physical punishments, in addition, to bans varying from a week to lifetime.
Most of the Indian channels be banned (except for Islamic channels e.g. peace tv)
But i would ask for a more rugged and permanent approach i.e. content based instead of the source of origin. Any content that is against the tenets of Islam, our cultural, morality and which tries to fan sectarian, linguistic, and religion intolerance and against the state, its foundation, two nation theory and founding fathers from any source and in any form, should be banned and any propagation of it should be a punishable crime.


----------



## Salik

Protest:

I was standing in my brother's shop when a child with his father came and asked about a product, kinderjoy type. His father told that he has seen this product on star plus. I said sorry it was not available here.

Now, either ban showing this material or open trade between India and Pakistan.


----------



## third eye

Salik said:


> Protest:
> 
> I was standing in my brother's shop when a child with his father came and asked about a product, kinderjoy type. *His father told that he has seen this product on star plus. I said sorry it was not available here.*
> 
> Now, either ban showing this material or open trade between India and Pakistan.



Was the product available with you in the 1st place ?


----------



## Salik

third eye said:


> Was the product available with you in the 1st place ?



Some products are available and very common, like Indian combs are very famous. Others only on big stores and very limited availability, more than double the price in India.


----------



## Salik

For example Kinder Joy my lil nephews told was available at a store, classmates told them. So i bought them for Rs. 100. In India its for rupees 40.


----------



## cloud_9

Salik said:


> For example Kinder Joy my lil nephews told was available at a store, classmates told them. So i bought them for Rs. 100. In India its for rupees 40.


How is Kinder Joy Indian? It's made by Ferrero and is available in most countries.



Aayankhan said:


> Yeah i think, should ban on indian media in Pakistan, there are lots of issue or matters which bringing the point banning on indian media, some major issues are;
> 1) If indian criticize again and again our country, so why we still profiting their media?


Most of the channels on air in Pakistan are stolen feeds from DTH platforms.So channels don't make money from advertisements or subscription fees.

Both breaking Pakistani laws and Indian laws are being broken during this process.


----------



## Salik

cloud_9 said:


> How is Kinder Joy Indian? It's made by Ferrero and is available in most countries.



In Pakistan or in our city made in India is available. Now a days Chinese copy is also coming that has lower price but different in quality lil bit.


----------



## Squashh

India news channels are so unprofessional and loud that even India should ban them to save their people. I find Ndtv good but rest are as idiotic as it gets.

Entertainment channels can keep running, but alternatively Pakistan's channels can buy shows and telecast them on our own channels. Which Ary is already doing with bigg boss and few dramas.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Is Doraemon still On or has it been banned


----------



## happycanuck

I have posted these for those who point their fingers at their neighbours. That is there is an old saying" First look into mirror" before making comments about others.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Most international countries have laws to maintain 80% local content and 20% international programming. Example in France they are quite picky if French Language channels don't have close to 100% french content 

Pakistan's local channels have abused the programing principles for last 10 years

Investment has to go into Promoting Local Drama / Movie / Music industries and that will only be possible with Investment into Local Production & Creation of content. While the focus should be to maintain 80:20 ratio for content

Lately I have seen too many instances where I see certain degradation of vocabulary and language used by Anchors is not necessarily maintaining a high standard lol there is a commercial on ARY tv where a guy is singing "Stiyum Shivam Sundarm" and I am asking my father ? Ye kiya ker raha hai ? Ye Paksitani channel hai ya Indian

Displaying 1 Show per channels imported from India is ok and does not harm but provided 20 shows are made in Pakistan

For commercials I really do not see any reason why Imports are done from India

Political Talk shows should be limited to 5% of daily production

*Per Day: *
4 Hours = Children Programming (1 Hr International (Cartoon) , 3 hours local shows)
4 Hours = Women Shows (1 Hour International, 4 hours locally produced shows)
3 Hours = Documentaries (1 Hour International , 3 hours locally produced shows)
4 Hours = Prime time shows (1 Hour international , 3 hours locally made shows)
1 Hour = News
2 Hours = Sports
1 Hour = History

5 Hours (Transmission off)

In Term of Programming quality , the degradation is really due to a Production Team's not being of high quality , Lack of High quality Camera and Lack of Proper Editing Tools and Production Support . In order to make High end product you need team of 100-200 People working in Production Companies. Most drama in Pakistan have a feel of a start up 3-10 people Production team


----------



## Salik

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> there is a commercial on ARY tv where a guy is singing "Stiyum Shivam Sundarm" and I am asking my father ? Ye kiya ker raha hai ? Ye Paksitani channel hai ya Indian



We often forget Pakistan also has minorities that include Hindu, Sikh and Christians etc. If a person is singing SATIYM SHIVAM SUNDRAM, it is of course not for Pakistani Muslims but for other communities. So your objection shouldn't be the content but may be source of the content. As you are saying things should be produced locally.

Howmuch time should be given to minorities, one hour daily?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Salik said:


> We often forget Pakistan also has minorities that include Hindu, Sikh and Christians etc. If a person is singing SATIYM SHIVAM SUNDRAM, it is of course not for Pakistani Muslims but for other communities. So your objection shouldn't be the content but may be source of the content. As you are saying things should be produced locally.
> 
> Howmuch time should be given to minorities, one hour daily?



Minorities should get their own channel however the ARY commercial runs 24 hours a day and I highly doubt the context is appropriate , however I stated 1 hour is for international programming and 2, 30 minute programs can fit in that time slot per day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

yes pls .... they should have been banned from the day one even I of india shud not have been shown on our screens....


----------



## AsianLion

lol, Pakistani government still thinking while india has done it:

http://dunyanews.tv/en/

*Indian producers pass resolution banning Pakistani actors*

Last Updated On *30 September,2016* 01:07 pm






The resolution was passed by IMPPA

LAHORE (Web Desk) – In what appears to be a desperate attempt after biggies of Hindi film industry including Karan Johar and Salman Khan came out in support of Pakistani actors, Mumbai-based production association has imposed ban on actors and crew on Thursday.

Indian media have claimed that association members convened a meeting and it was decided that Pakistani actors would have to leave.

Indian Motion Picture Producers Association, as claimed by the media, have passed a resolution that bars all Pakistani actors from carrying on with their business commitments in India until normalcy returns.

Pakistani government had partially lifted ban on exhibition of Indian films in 2008.

Earlier, Raj Thackeray-led Maharashtra Navnirman Sena had asked all Pakistani artists to leave the country including Fawad Khan, Mahira Khan, Ali Zafar among others.

*Also read:* *Fawad asked to quit Bollywood after Uri attack*

Shafqat Amanat Ali was threatened while he was there in Bengaluru.

The resolution was unanimously passed hours after Indian authorities claimed of carrying out surgical strike across the Line of Control in wee hours of Thursday morning.

Following the development, _Atif Aslam s concert_ was cancelled in Gurgaon of Mumbai at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...onbar&_rdr#s_322854b3ae1ecee75ffcbe17b3809da8
Lets hope they are serious
@The Sandman @Moonlight @django @User @PaklovesTurkiye @Musafir117 @Vapnope @The Eagle @friendly_troll96 @Mugwop @krash

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1141082055938706&id=571092102937707&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1141082055938706:tl_objid.1141082055938706:thid.571092102937707:306061129499414:3:0:1477983599:-8124586492309021804&fbt_id=1141082055938706&lul&ref_component=mbasic_photo_permalink_actionbar&_rdr#s_322854b3ae1ecee75ffcbe17b3809da8
> Lets hope they are serious
> @The Sandman @Moonlight @django @User @PaklovesTurkiye @Musafir117 @Vapnope @The Eagle @friendly_troll96 @Mugwop @krash


I echo your sentiments.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Zibago said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1141082055938706&id=571092102937707&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1141082055938706:tl_objid.1141082055938706:thid.571092102937707:306061129499414:3:0:1477983599:-8124586492309021804&fbt_id=1141082055938706&lul&ref_component=mbasic_photo_permalink_actionbar&_rdr#s_322854b3ae1ecee75ffcbe17b3809da8
> Lets *hope* they are serious
> @The Sandman @Moonlight @django @User @PaklovesTurkiye @Musafir117 @Vapnope @The Eagle @friendly_troll96 @Mugwop @krash



let's PRAY 'cause hope won't cut it.
ilaj hai hmaray marasiyon ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

If a ban on hindi movies is the only way for the cable to play more American movies and songs than I say go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1141082055938706&id=571092102937707&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1141082055938706:tl_objid.1141082055938706:thid.571092102937707:306061129499414:3:0:1477983599:-8124586492309021804&fbt_id=1141082055938706&lul&ref_component=mbasic_photo_permalink_actionbar&_rdr#s_322854b3ae1ecee75ffcbe17b3809da8
> Lets hope they are serious
> @The Sandman @Moonlight @django @User @PaklovesTurkiye @Musafir117 @Vapnope @The Eagle @friendly_troll96 @Mugwop @krash



I don't even get why anyone would ever want to watch the crap they make.


----------



## Zibago

Mugwop said:


> If a ban on hindi movies is the only way for the cable to play more American movies and songs than I say go for it.


i would say that airing translated Turkish dramas and increasing local production would be a better option
On issue of songs i think they can air our local songs the amount of movies being produced is increasing the amount of songs being released by artists is increasing i think its right time that Pakistani channels give right exposure to Pakistani artists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultimate Warri0r

It should be filtered, though, only things within Islamic limits must be allowed.


----------



## UmairAsim

It should totally be banned , they do not promote much of our content in their land , in fact they threw our actors/singers out only so that we can give profit in millions to them by watching their films! I don't think so.


----------



## SirHatesALot

First thing should be to close any People to People contact and then we can ban this media thing.
No on should be allowed to visit.
And when India manages to bring its poor people out of poverty we should build wall on IB at-least don't think Pak will allow it on LOC.


----------



## AsianLion

Ban Indian content fine and jail the culprit cable operators and media houses, and show Russia Today, Arabic, Irani Press tv, Japanese English tv and more European English channels into cable network.


We need more educational content as well.


----------



## Adecypher

AsianUnion said:


> Ban Indian content fine and jail the culprit cable operators and media houses, and show Russia Today, Arabic, Irani Press tv, Japanese English tv and more European English channels into cable network.
> We need more educational content as well.



I agree, and may be you have observed or not that some private channels have started creating investigative programs such "*Boss Nahin Choreyga*" , "*Doraha*" , "*Aap Ki Kahan*i" which were modeled after Indian similar programs they should be banned as well. Most of these programs show crime enactments in a very pathetic manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Adecypher said:


> I agree, and may be you have observed or not that some private channels have started creating investigative programs such "*Boss Nahin Choreyga*" , "*Doraha*" , "*Aap Ki Kahan*i" which were modeled after Indian similar programs they should be banned as well. Most of these programs show crime enactments in a very pathetic manner.




Personally I too donot like these cheap copies....these crimes programs and most tv enactments are below par, beyond pathetic and a joke.

But wat has massively given boost after ban on Indian content is that Pakistani and other foreign industry got a massice, massive boost in Pakistani Cable Channel network. We Pakistanis desperately needed new channels.


----------



## Naheed Janjua

no i think we need too improve our relationship in both countries through people to people contact.


----------



## Zibago

Naheed Janjua said:


> no i think we need too improve our relationship in both countries through people to people contact.


Nope disagree tali dono hath sey bajti hay unhoan nay ban lagaya ham bhi lagayein gay


----------



## Verve

It's time we ban all foreign funding of our media houses as well. That'll kill SAFMA for starters.


----------



## Aqsa Mateen

ban kardo yar sab ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

LoveIcon said:


> Sure - There should be ban on Indian contents and movies.


To join the ban on Christian TV stations and programming, I suppose. Just realize what you're getting into:


_*“One people, one voice, one will!" - Adolf Hitler*_​


----------



## Sugarcane

Solomon2 said:


> To join the ban on Christian TV stations and programming, I suppose. Just realize what you're getting into:
> 
> 
> _*“One people, one voice, one will!" - Adolf Hitler*_​



Indian media is hate monger, and the contnts are too vulgar for our society. Yes, I have option to switch the channel but not always sitting with my children to do so.


----------



## somebozo

more than indian media there is a need for ban on molvi media and our mentally sick talk shows...Indian media is refugee for people seeking counter action..they watch it out of rebellion..not out of taste..


----------



## Zibago

Solomon2 said:


> To join the ban on Christian TV stations and programming, I suppose. Just realize what you're getting into:
> 
> 
> _*“One people, one voice, one will!" - Adolf Hitler*_​


They started it in 2008-9 we are very late to the party


----------



## Centurion2016

You people are getting too emotional

Movies are a universal escapism for common folks globally AND politics has no place in this .

IF you ban Bollywood because of relations with india YOU might as well ban HOLLYWOOD too as Trumps USA is also anti Pakistan.

YOU WILL ALL have to learn manderain at resort to chinease movies if these exist..

JOKING APART

BOLLYWOOD has existed in Pakistan since indepedance........... you people grew up watching Bollywood heatthrobs and music





YOU PEOPLE LIVE TO WATCH OUR STARS


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian movies and shows in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed shahjahan

Spring Onion said:


> 1. LHC order is for illegally smuggled films. Right decision
> 
> 2. Total media ban is not possible. apart from that Media is a different term. We can ban Indian News channels because India also did that same with Pakistani news channels.
> 
> 3. As far as entertainment industry is concerned banning it is not recommended.
> 
> 4. Yes we can ban Pakistani News Channels or just channels from airing too much Indian content. There is already PEMRA law where channels/FMs can broadcast 40% foreign content that includes English/Indian/Turkish/Afghan and so on . BUT PEMRA IS not strictly implementing it.
> 
> Its time that PEMRA should grind its axe.
> 
> 5. These channels are also violating copy rights of Indian entertainment industry which must be taken up at Courts. Indians should sue them


I think we should not ban but negotiate and than tell the truth of their silly dancing, naked dancing, rape capital the city of Delhi, truth about how they did lie about surgical strikes, pakistan can get their goat by telling the truth, only if negotiate for equal showing of Pakistani contents. tell their Army fights and tell truth about Kashmir and the atrocities they commit.



Centurion2016 said:


> You people are getting too emotional
> 
> Movies are a universal escapism for common folks globally AND politics has no place in this .
> 
> IF you ban Bollywood because of relations with india YOU might as well ban HOLLYWOOD too as Trumps USA is also anti Pakistan.
> 
> YOU WILL ALL have to learn manderain at resort to chinease movies if these exist..
> 
> JOKING APART
> 
> BOLLYWOOD has existed in Pakistan since indepedance........... you people grew up watching Bollywood heatthrobs and music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU PEOPLE LIVE TO WATCH OUR STARS


Pity is that after 70 years Muslims still rule the screens in India. this goes to tell one about the talents and who is got em.

We taught them Music, the first ever movie music director was Ghulam haider. best movies were made by Muslims like movies AAn. first actors dilip Kumar. Noor Jahan, without Muslims they have nothing.

look they produce 1000 movies a year, but only one that make to the box office are made by Muslim. And to talk about today's actors. the best one female or male are Muslims.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Ahmed shahjahan said:


> Pity is that after 70 years Muslims still rule the screens in India. this goes to tell one about the talents and who is got em.
> 
> We taught them Music, the first ever movie music director was Ghulam haider. best movies were made by Muslims like movies AAn. first actors dilip Kumar. Noor Jahan, without Muslims they have nothing.
> 
> look they produce 1000 movies a year, but only one that make to the box office are made by Muslim. And to talk about today's actors. the best one female or male are Muslims.


 What are you smoking? Good stuff eh?

We don't see religion in every crap that is put out. That is why any person is successful. 
Bollywood will still film movies with or without muslims. The influence of Islam in it is zero. Islam don't promote movies or any iconic representations. That is why many hardcore muslims don't watch movies. 

And there is no prominent female Muslim actresses. In here, actresses are more successful than actors. Deepika Padukone, Priyanka Chopra, all went to Hollywood while the Khans are stuck in Bollywood with their regular drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

INDIC said:


> Pakistanis should better watch Turkish TV content and movies although the Turkish culture is 100% Firangi for Pakistani audience.


We have our own content which is way better and for our audience thanx for suggestion. Bollywood is stealing content from Hollywood and songs from every where they gets their hands on. lets see how mody clean bollywood from black money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Iqbal Ali said:


> Ban all Indian movies and shows in Pakistan



yeah do it


----------



## Ahmed shahjahan

SOUTHie said:


> What are you smoking? Good stuff eh?
> 
> We don't see religion in every crap that is put out. That is why any person is successful.
> Bollywood will still film movies with or without muslims. The influence of Islam in it is zero. Islam don't promote movies or any iconic representations. That is why many hardcore muslims don't watch movies.
> 
> And there is no prominent female Muslim actresses. In here, actresses are more successful than actors. Deepika Padukone, Priyanka Chopra, all went to Hollywood while the Khans are stuck in Bollywood with their regular drama.


There is nothing of value in Bollywood except nakedness, badmouthing and thieving of songs. material. nothing original, in the days when Bollywood started it was by Muslims, first Music director was Ghulam haider, gfirst singer were likes of shamshad begum and music director was Naushad, even now a days when bollywood look for good music they call on A.r.Rahman, dulip kumar, Nimy, nargis, And director likes of Kardar who produced iconic movies like Aan, the music is still the best as it was by Naushad, so stop acting like a typical indian and spin every thing about bollywood when it was started by Muslims. even the best poet who wrote chhaap tilak was a muslim, I think you don't even know about him.


----------



## Manama

I am extremely surprised as well as disappointed and disgusted by the people who support the banning of Indian media. There should be no censorship or any sort of ban when it comes to media whether tv or social. If you don't want to watch it then don't, that doesn't mean there needs to be a ban.
Lets not forget that media spouts hatred, not just Indian but our own as well. We can't know anything for sure unless we see it from both perspectives, what will banning the indian media bring to Pakistan other than satisfaction to a bunch of salty users and "molvis" glad that the "haram filth" is gone.
Smh i thought we Pakistanis were better than this, we don't need to play an Erdogan.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian movies and shows trash in Pakistan. Please.

Thanks.


----------



## El Sidd

No we do not and will not totally ban Indian media.

There is possible genocide on its way and this needs to be highlighted.

Pemra can put laws in place if we do not have enough already.

Truth prevails and we need to make sure we be witness to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian trash media in Pakistan.

We do not want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Manama said:


> I am extremely surprised as well as disappointed and disgusted by the people who support the banning of Indian media.


We will do what they did years ago


Manama said:


> There should be no censorship or any sort of ban when it comes to media whether tv or social.


Even countries like Canada and France put restrictions on foreign content to support their local artists


Manama said:


> If you don't want to watch it then don't, that doesn't mean there needs to be a ban.


Ham karein to haram tum karo to halal?


Manama said:


> We can't know anything for sure unless we see it from both perspectives,


No thanks i rather not see heroines turning into house flies and take away audience from Pakistani content


Manama said:


> what will banning the indian media bring to Pakistan


More space for local content,growth of entertainment industry and higher revenues for the govt from media


Manama said:


> Smh i thought we Pakistanis were better than this,


Look who is talking
http://advanced-television.com/2012/12/06/india-lists-14-banned-pakistan-channels/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manama

Zibago said:


> We will do what they did years ago
> 
> Even countries like Canada and France put restrictions on foreign content to support their local artists
> 
> Ham karein to haram tum karo to halal?
> 
> No thanks i rather not see heroines turning into house flies and take away audience from Pakistani content
> 
> More space for local content,growth of entertainment industry and higher revenues for the govt from media
> 
> Look who is talking
> /


i know india banned our content but the point is our govn will never be honest when banning it addressing the fact that they are doing this because of what they did. Last time they banned the cringe called Sony and Star plus, the excuses were that soap operas were ruining Pakistani women lol. If they are going to do it, better be forward with it.


----------



## Zibago

Manama said:


> i know india banned our content but the point is our govn will never be honest when banning it addressing the fact that they are doing this because of what they did.


They are clear on the reason they are bad for our industryhttps://propakistani.pk/2016/10/17/pemra-starts-crackdown-indian-channels-dth-services-pakistan/



Manama said:


> , the excuses were that soap operas were ruining Pakistani women


Your dramas that promote a very submissive role do ruin women our dramas are better
http://www.indiatimes.com/culture/w...rials-are-better-than-indian-ones-230054.html


----------



## Manama

Zibago said:


> They are clear on the reason they are bad for our industryhttps://propakistani.pk/2016/10/17/pemra-starts-crackdown-indian-channels-dth-services-pakistan/
> 
> 
> Your dramas that promote a very submissive role do ruin women our dramas are better
> http://www.indiatimes.com/culture/w...rials-are-better-than-indian-ones-230054.html


Soap operas are cancer no matter what country, and our dramas are no better, mazloom maa, mazloom biwi, mazloom dusri biwi, mazloom beti, mazloom behn, mazloom beta, mazloom yateem, mazloom bhai and the list continues. I stopped watching TV cuz of this. Indian soap operas have no actual plot, and bunch of special effects. 
Pakistani soap operas have a plot, which is recycling every other plot out there. Then they will decide to adapt a novel and butcher the novel.


----------



## Zibago

Manama said:


> Soap operas are cancer no matter what country, and our dramas are no better, mazloom maa, mazloom biwi, mazloom dusri biwi, mazloom beti, mazloom behn, mazloom beta, mazloom yateem, mazloom bhai and the list continues.


Still they are better than your dramas where they preach a submissive in law slave role for women


----------



## Manama

Zibago said:


> Still they are better than your dramas where they preach a submissive in law slave role for women


sure


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian movies and shows trash in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

O agree with this, it should just be like north korea where pak people should just have access to pkistani channels to listen their propogandas only. No need of any other channel bcz pak media z very truthfull


----------



## Zibago

hacker J said:


> O agree with this, it should just be like north korea where pak people should just have access to pkistani channels to listen their propogandas only. No need of any other channel bcz pak media z very truthfull


Look who is talking
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-bans-34-pakistani-saudi-tv-channels-in-kashmir.494848/


----------



## hacker J

Oh so ur just copying us. Well let us do that for whole india then n u do it fr pak.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian movies and shows in Pakistan.

Indian movies and shows are just trash


----------



## Sambit Chaudhary

O my god .......i didn't even knew this ? Gosh.......such desperate kaum , why the fook are they even watching our shows in the first place


----------



## Salza

LOL those 80 votes against this poll are all of Indians


----------



## Zibago

hacker J said:


> Oh so ur just copying us. Well let us do that for whole india then n u do it fr pak.


You did that partially way back in 2008 we are actually really late to the party and we have blocked the channels and dramas
In the past out industry was weak but now it can sustain itself with ease no major channel is facing crisis over it



Salman Zahidi said:


> LOL those 80 votes against this poll are all of Indians


I was one of them i believed in tit for tat policy in the past but after ban by Zee Zindagi my views became more rigid if they are going for a ban so should we and the ban is successful


----------



## Sambit Chaudhary

Salman Zahidi said:


> LOL those 80 votes against this poll are all of Indians


lol i voted in favor of banning . It's amazing how you guys still watch our shows .news to my ears


----------



## MultaniGuy

Ban all Indian movies and shows in Pakistan.

Indian movies and shows are just trash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sambit Chaudhary said:


> lol i voted in favor of banning . It's amazing how you guys still watch our shows .news to my ears


Haha no one watches Indian news in Pakistan all Indian channels are banned in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indian movies and shows are trash.


----------



## mrrehan

I Vote YES you can see it why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

mrrehan said:


> I Vote YES you can see it why


LOL, I loved how the Aga Khan defended Pakistan.

THe Indian interviewer was verbally slapped on the face.

What an a$$hole the Indian interviewer is.

lol, angry muslims come from Pakistan?

Indian Muslims were slaughtered in Gujarat in 2002.

Dont teach us stupid Indian about being angry.


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

All indian channels and contents should be strictly banned.... it is an alien culture and does not suit or match to our culture....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## el nino

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> All indian channels and contents should be strictly banned.... it is an alien culture and does not suit or match to our culture....




Your country and people are free to do what they wish.

But your people flock to Bollywood movies globally dance in wedding to indian songs

I'm not sure your own indengious industry or talent is talented enough or attractive enough for you average Pakistani who does not care for politics too much

I think they find the indian culture to be far superior to their own as far as entertainment goes anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

el nino said:


> Your country and people are free to do what they wish.
> 
> But your people flock to Bollywood movies globally dance in wedding to indian songs
> 
> I'm not sure your own indengious industry or talent is talented enough or attractive enough for you average Pakistani who does not care for politics too much
> 
> I think they find the indian culture to be far superior to their own as far as entertainment goes anyway


 I dont think there is something superior thing in your culture... What is there except nudity and vulgarity.... The nudity and vulgarity as is shown in your movies is also not the indian culture.... Even majority indian people do not own it as their culture.... Vulgarity where there is exhibited neither I support nor average people like it.... If you people or country want to accept the nudity as own culture then you are absolutely free....


----------



## StraightShooter

Yeeees!!

Pakistan should cut off all ties with India - Diplomatic, Economic, Cultural, Sports, Arts, Entertainment etc.

All non-Muslims (including ahmadiyyas) should also be kicked out to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

StraightShooter said:


> Yeeees!!
> 
> Pakistan should cut off all ties with India - Diplomatic, Economic, Cultural, Sports, Arts, Entertainment etc.
> 
> All non-Muslims (including ahmadiyyas) should also be kicked out to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightShooter

Narendra Trump said:


>



Just milk would do.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

StraightShooter said:


> Just milk would do.


but you'll have to eat the brownies you scored above


----------



## wiseone2

Aamna14 said:


> Even Indians are voting though its for Pakistani users only



sorry i voted "Not sure" before i read the instructions


----------



## Shivani87

Azeem_Ahmed said:


> All indian channels and contents should be strictly banned.... it is an alien culture and does not suit or match to our culture....



YOU follow a western foreign alien culture called Islam. We follow local culture.

Just clarifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

StraightShooter said:


> Yeeees!!
> 
> Pakistan should cut off all ties with India - Diplomatic, Economic, Cultural, Sports, Arts, Entertainment etc.
> 
> All non-Muslims (including ahmadiyyas) should also be kicked out to India.


I got no problem with that


----------



## TheLahoriGuy

I'm honestly just surprised how cynical our awam can be. WE'LL STOP WATCHING THEIR FILMS AND THATLL TEACH THEM. It won't change crao for them. They'll make zero amendments to their content and they'll still make trillions from their films each year. You what wil happen though? Our entire DVD NAD piracy sector runs on bollywood content, ban their media and you'll be choking your own countrymen to death. What else ? The entire cinema and screening industry runs on Indian movies. 

"But what about hollywood and our own productions" I hear you ask.
What about it ? Ever since the revival of lollywood how many films are we producing ? 20? 30 ? How many people besides burgers like me go and watch hollywood films ? So you'll basically cripple the cinema industry too.

Open your tv and move past the first 30 or 40 channels. What do you see ? The next 50 or so are basically indian or Indian hosted channels. So basically you'll have the TV cable market shoot itself in the foot too.

And to be fair I personally HATE seeing Indian content. Their movies are rubbish except maybe one or two every year. Their cartoon dubbings are hideous and ruin the young gens language and slowly Indian norms are shifting into our society. But the thing is we can't take this Pakistani approach of banning everything everytime. Revive your film making industry and start hosting your own channels to get up on your feet and maybe then you can think about barring Indian influence in our country.


----------



## Zibago

TheLahoriGuy said:


> I'm honestly just surprised how cynical our awam can be. WE'LL STOP WATCHING THEIR FILMS AND THATLL TEACH THEM. It won't change crao for them.


It will help our own though it makes no sense why we keep a one direction door open?


TheLahoriGuy said:


> Open your tv and move past the first 30 or 40 channels. What do you see ?


In Islamabad?More Pakistani channels Lahore though is a different ball game
It makes no sense to allow indian content on tv you can see that after the ban on Indian content many channels had to increase local content


----------



## third eye

https://www.dawn.com/news/1346086/w...lhc-lifts-pemra-ban-on-airing-of-indian-plays

The Lahore High Court (LHC) on Tuesday lifted a ban imposed by Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (Pemra) on the airing of Indian teleplays, declaring it null and void as the federal government had no objections regarding the same.

Pemra had issued a notification imposing a blanket ban on all Indian content on Oct 19, 2016, after relations between Pakistan and India soured after the Uri attack last year.

M/s Leo Communications, TV channel _Filmazia's_ parent organisation, sought to overturn the ban as it had not been imposed by the Government of Pakistan.

The petition challenged the Pemra circular as being beyond the powers of the regulatory body and the Constitution, and claimed that the government was indulging in "selective patriotism" because even though Indian movies were allowed to be screened all over the country, they could not be aired on television.

Although Pemra's ban on the airing of Indian films was lifted in February this year, permission to air teleplays or television dramas was not granted.

The petitioner's counsel Asma Jehangir argued in court today that a ban on Indian teleplays appeared bizarre while Indian films were being openly aired.

Pemra's counsel claimed that the ban had been imposed since India had imposed similar restrictions on all Pakistani content.

LHC Chief Justice Mansoor Ali Shah stated that Indian content with objectionable or anti-Pakistan content could be censored but there was no need for a complete ban.

"The world has become a global village," Justice Shah reasoned, asking how long unreasonable restrictions would be imposed.

The LHC judge also asked why Pemra was making the airing of Indian content an issue when the federal government had no objections regarding the same.

Justice Shah remarked that the court should be informed if the Indian government had issued a notification to ban Pakistani content and maintained that Pemra must review its policies.


----------



## Lavrentiy

PEMRA's decision to ban Indian TV dramas was nothing but classical mindless jingoism. It's good that the Lahore High Court has lifted the stupid ban.

Cross border firing on the LoC is due to the military establishments of both countries who have to ensure their importance by sacrificing their poor soldiers despite the fact that a conclusive war cannot be fought due to presence of the nuclear deterrent on either side. Anyways, Generals don't care about some expendable enlisted officers.

The situation along LoC has nothing to do what channels can or cannot be seen on TV; regardless of the howling by numbskulls like Zaid Hamid lal topi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

It was already banned some time ago I think. You should have continued with that.


----------



## soundHound

Why only TV media, everything should be banned, they should have thought about this during partition, us Indians are paying for there sins now.


----------



## Humaira Noor

Films
Dramas
Reality shows
News
Indian media websites
all should be ban without a single argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SKKhan

How about educating the public and encouraging them to be proud of their Pakistani Identity instead of shunning cultural diversity through such bans?

Media gives us a platform through which we can learn to appreciate other cultures and even, dare I say, learn from some of their practices. If we continue to ban platforms and content like these (Remember the ban on YouTube a few years back?) Pakistanis will be left behind in terms of their general knowledge of the world outside of Pakistan. Ignorance is the last thing we need in this country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hacker J

SKKhan said:


> How about educating the public and encouraging them to be proud of their Pakistani Identity instead of shunning cultural diversity through such bans?
> 
> Media gives us a platform through which we can learn to appreciate other cultures and even, dare I say, learn from some of their practices. If we continue to ban platforms and content like these (Remember the ban on YouTube a few years back?) Pakistanis will be left behind in terms of their general knowledge of the world outside of Pakistan. Ignorance is the last thing we need in this country...



Well said. Its not about banning medial channels (m not talking about bollywood movies or bigg boss) but several other items on the media which educate the people. Just imagine a life in north korea where they just have 2 channels 1 news and other generic which even shows cartoon produced in NK itself. Now then go there and ask general public about ATM,laptops,processors,i phone,Chinese western Indian food,clothes,actors,GOT and they will be standing blank. And you know why? these may be very common information for us but not for them.


----------



## RoadRunner401

I am against any ban, citizen of the country should be respected as adults and allowed to watch whatever the hell they desire


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Unnecessary to have it

It confuses population and vocabulary , just look at our Naat guy who was singing 
"Tan Tan Tanatan"


----------



## Baby Leone

Of course ban them all until Indians lift ban on Pakistani media and entertainment.


----------



## Hassan Guy

Get rid of all that crap









India has broadcasting rights for Bachelor in Paradise can we get that tho....


----------



## Chhatrapati

Kami leone said:


> Of course ban them all until Indians lift ban on Pakistani media and entertainment.


They air Indian news channels?  Why?

Also, I can tune into PTV. What ban are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

*TOTAL BAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

Didn't vote, as instructed. But I'm sure you will be pirating a lot.
And watching Turkish stuff will actually modernise you faster, just like hollywood does to us.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

agr indian film ban ker di toe pent shirt p sindh toppi laga k ghoome gah @Max


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I still see many Pakistani channels showing Indian segments unsure why


----------



## Thanatos

There should be no ban, people should have the choice to watch whatever pleases them. I dont understand this concept of banning stuff. Also indian content display would create competitiveness in Pakistani media, thus improving quality in the longer run. Not long ago Star plus drama's were seen in every Pakistani home, now they have been entirely replaced by Pakistani serials, simply because of quality of work. 
Same goes for music industry. Pakistan is way behind India when it comes to bollywood, but they are on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

For years there wer indian shows in Pakistan.
They didnt help us in any way except an increased slow indoctination and corruption of a national identity in Pakistanis. Increased divorced rates and general kutt khana in Pakistani societies.


Thanatos said:


> There should be no ban, people should have the choice to watch whatever pleases them. I dont understand this concept of banning stuff. Also indian content display would create competitiveness in Pakistani media, thus improving quality in the longer run. Not long ago Star plus drama's were seen in every Pakistani home, now they have been entirely replaced by Pakistani serials, simply because of quality of work.
> Same goes for music industry. Pakistan is way behind India when it comes to bollywood, but they are on the right track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

I voted yes there should be a ban on Indian media in Pakistan obviously.

Indian media needs to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Please do complete ban.
We are adopting their vulgar accent and culture. Our new generation doesn't know how to speak clean and crystal clear Urdu.
The TV media industry is totally destroyed, an industry that used to produce top class dramas, nowadays only has several topics : marriage, divorce, saas babu, baby boy, black magic that's it.
They are giving such a bad narrative, showing women as weak, stupid, majboor. 
They are instilling the false ideas of our society in youth and women.
No innovation, no story making, nothing.
Even this new wave of filmmakers too are wanna be's who just want to copy anything Bollywood. Doesn't Bollywood make you sick.
Their cheap dialogs, ugly actors and most of all disgusting accent and songs. Don't that disgust you.
Our industry should have chosen the path of western or Iranian cinema, instead our industry desperately wanted to be cheap Bollywood rip offs.
Are we so lost that we cannot make our ads. Since nawaz sheriff became our Prime Minister , he allowed Pakistani companies to make their ads from India if they like. They have destroyed our ad industry too. Now in every ad you see a ugly Indian, talking in ugly Indian accent about pakistani things. Doesn't that disgust you.

We must know one thing for sure , for whoever is incharge of this country (government certainly is too busy among themselves, to save their corruption) we need a very story media industry. Government can channel new narratives through media. Pakistan is a very primitive society, people are still living in stone ages, they hate change and innovation. They hate new ideas. They hate new ideas even if the ideas are right. we need to change their narrative. Media can also help government propel it's agenda. Help unify the culture. 
We need a strong film and TV and fashion industry.
Right now our fashion and TV industry and film industry, are just being run by some families. Only their family members, brothers and sisters work in media, Or the old horses who never wanted to retire. 
No new talent has been introduced.
No new topic was introduced.
Nothing , nothing, simply no innovation.
How dumb cab we be as a nation.
You still can take out old ptv classics with cheap sets and budget. But their dialogs, Story, Dialog dilevery, acting , every thing Is beyond excellent.
They work hard in script, accent , acting not like nowadays they only work on weeping and stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chris Logan

How would you enforce a total ban, people use ISPs you know?


----------



## MultaniGuy

Pakistansdefender said:


> Please do complete ban.
> We are adopting their vulgar accent and culture. Our new generation doesn't know how to speak clean and crystal clear Urdu.
> The TV media industry is totally destroyed, an industry that used to produce top class dramas, nowadays only has several topics : marriage, divorce, saas babu, baby boy, black magic that's it.
> They are giving such a bad narrative, showing women as weak, stupid, majboor.
> They are instilling the false ideas of our society in youth and women.
> No innovation, no story making, nothing.
> Even this new wave of filmmakers too are wanna be's who just want to copy anything Bollywood. Doesn't Bollywood make you sick.
> Their cheap dialogs, ugly actors and most of all disgusting accent and songs. Don't that disgust you.
> Our industry should have chosen the path of western or Iranian cinema, instead our industry desperately wanted to be cheap Bollywood rip offs.
> Are we so lost that we cannot make our ads. Since nawaz sheriff became our Prime Minister , he allowed Pakistani companies to make their ads from India if they like. They have destroyed our ad industry too. Now in every ad you see a ugly Indian, talking in ugly Indian accent about pakistani things. Doesn't that disgust you.
> 
> We must know one thing for sure , for whoever is incharge of this country (government certainly is too busy among themselves, to save their corruption) we need a very story media industry. Government can channel new narratives through media. Pakistan is a very primitive society, people are still living in stone ages, they hate change and innovation. They hate new ideas. They hate new ideas even if the ideas are right. we need to change their narrative. Media can also help government propel it's agenda. Help unify the culture.
> We need a strong film and TV and fashion industry.
> Right now our fashion and TV industry and film industry, are just being run by some families. Only their family members, brothers and sisters work in media, Or the old horses who never wanted to retire.
> No new talent has been introduced.
> No new topic was introduced.
> Nothing , nothing, simply no innovation.
> How dumb cab we be as a nation.
> You still can take out old ptv classics with cheap sets and budget. But their dialogs, Story, Dialog dilevery, acting , every thing Is beyond excellent.
> They work hard in script, accent , acting not like nowadays they only work on weeping and stupidity.


I never watch bollywood crap. In fact I boycott Bollywood.

I wish our actors would go to Middle East and Chinese drama studios.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Iqbal Ali said:


> I never watch bollywood crap. In fact I boycott Bollywood.
> 
> I wish our actors would go to Middle East and Chinese drama studios.


Well friend you like me and a handful others may dislike it. 
But look at the masses, the other 98 percent love them. I am so sad that my nation has sunk so low in taste and quality. 
Our nation is no longer producing the great posts, writers, philosophers, thinkers. 
Our nation is the worst stage in the history. 

Why do you want pakistan to go to Middle East or China? This is also a thinking nowadays Pakistani's are developing to not do things ourselves and always ask/beg for help .
Don't you see... How in old times with no good cameras , no expensive sets, not expensive instruments and we still produce the best drama, the best music and the best comedy. We produce something of substance. There used to be great writers, there used to great poets and musicians. Budget was no problem to them. They produce quality from whatever they have. 
Look at our novelist now, all they write is housewives tale.
Look at our poets now, they have turned into cheap romantics or comedians. 
Look at our drama industry, all dramas are based on saas, marriage, divorce and childern. They are glorifying the bad habits of our society and instilling people to accept them as it is and not to fight what is right. 
Our films wanna bees follow Bollywood path. 
Sadly it is kind of a death of culture when it's poets , writers die.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Pakistansdefender said:


> Well friend you like me and a handful others may dislike it.
> But look at the masses, the other 98 percent love them. I am so sad that my nation has sunk so low in taste and quality.
> Our nation is no longer producing the great posts, writers, philosophers, thinkers.
> Our nation is the worst stage in the history.
> 
> Why do you want pakistan to go to Middle East or China? This is also a thinking nowadays Pakistani's are developing to not do things ourselves and always ask/beg for help .
> Don't you see... How in old times with no good cameras , no expensive sets, not expensive instruments and we still produce the best drama, the best music and the best comedy. We produce something of substance. There used to be great writers, there used to great poets and musicians. Budget was no problem to them. They produce quality from whatever they have.
> Look at our novelist now, all they write is housewives tale.
> Look at our poets now, they have turned into cheap romantics or comedians.
> Look at our drama industry, all dramas are based on saas, marriage, divorce and childern. They are glorifying the bad habits of our society and instilling people to accept them as it is and not to fight what is right.
> Our films wanna bees follow Bollywood path.
> Sadly it is kind of a death of culture when it's poets , writers die.


Pakistan should have an independent movie industry.
We should not follow Hollywood or bollywood.

We need our unique style.

I never watch bollywood crap neither does my family or my friends.

Secondly actually 99% Pakistanis hate bollywood crap.

Well a new Pakistani movie came out called Verna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma_

Yes there should be


----------



## MultaniGuy

Although the Movie Verna is not really our culture. Like talking about Rape stories etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chris Logan

That maybe an impossible task, the internet would make it impossible


----------



## MultaniGuy

Chris Logan said:


> That maybe an impossible task, the internet would make it impossible


Then Pakistan should regulate the internet like the Chinese do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chris Logan

Iqbal Ali said:


> Then Pakistan should regulate the internet like the Chinese do.


goverments are slow and inefficient, where there is a will for people to watch movies there will always be a way for them to circumvent government regulations


----------



## MultaniGuy

Chris Logan said:


> goverments are slow and inefficient, where there is a will for people to watch movies there will always be a way for them to circumvent government regulations


That is just your opinion. 

I say ban all Indian films and media in Pakistan.

End if discussion. Do whatever it takes.


----------



## Chris Logan

Iqbal Ali said:


> That is just your opinion.
> 
> I say ban all Indian films and media in Pakistan.
> 
> End if discussion. Do whatever it takes.


you can stop watching all indian films, but t
here 
are going to be people who will use

vpns to circumvent the ban


----------



## MultaniGuy

Chris Logan said:


> you can stop watching all indian films, but t
> here
> are going to be people who will use
> 
> vpns to circumvent the ban


All my friends and country men hate India, why would they want to watch Indian films???

Grow up.


----------



## HamWatan

Who would watch Indian/Pakistani BS cinema once they discover good Western shows?


----------



## my2cents

HamWatan said:


> Who would watch Indian/Pakistani BS cinema once they discover good Western shows?



This is a 5 year old thread and we are still discussing this issue. No closure like Mumbai's trial. No will because of vested interests.


----------



## AsianLion

Nowadays Pakistani songs, films, dramas are all outclass and meaningful with a lot of new content and great stuff. Frankly my household members now watch all Pakistani, hardly any Indian made up masala. 

Indian media should not only be banned, govt, awam should start a strict process of eliminating all previous Indian stuff from Pakistani markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danishwar

indian films run legally in pakistani multiplex cinemas , songs are played even in political party jalsas , weddings , functions , books are launched in both countries , it meens there is crowd in both countries who are watching listening and reading all forms of contents from both countries .


----------



## fanne

Iqbal Ali said:


> Then Pakistan should regulate the internet like the Chinese do.


 
kahan china kahan pakistan ? no comparision at all.


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

Horus said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please participate in the poll.
> 
> Best Regards.


i hope this pole has a result and the result will be implemented


----------



## GHALIB

Fatima Khan0007 said:


> i hope this pole has a result and the result will be implemented



you can not implement ban on indian content .
pakistanis are still watching indian tv channels in their homes by illegal DTH dishes , even sahafis watch indian channels and daily discuss about indian news . your cricket stars daily comment on indian cricket matches after watching whole match .


----------



## PradoTLC

Horus said:


> This is an opinion poll *ONLY for Pakistanis* on PDF.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree that there needs to be a *Total Ban *on the Indian media content on Pakistani screens? - There also needs to be strict financial penalties handed down to any offenses committed by media houses and cable operators.
> 
> 
> Films
> Dramas
> Reality shows
> News
> Indian media websites
> It is a form of subversion experts call the 'soft power', in order to export alien culture into Pakistan.Unfortunately our treacherous media houses namely GEO/JANG group is importing enemy propaganda onto our screens for financial benefits, while India doesn't show Pakistani content on its screens. Such a ban will also help Pakistani media industry to flourish and create Pakistani content that adheres to our cultural values?
> 
> *WARNING | Don't distort the poll!*
> 
> 
> Here is Mustafa Qureshi raising the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please participate in the poll.
> 
> Best Regards.






ban all cultural content but show republic TV...



Aamna14 said:


> Even Indians are voting though its for Pakistani users only




they are a sad bunch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

PradoTLC said:


> ban all cultural content but show republic TV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are a sad bunch...


Indian tv channels should be shown in pakistan, but we will not show pak channels.


----------



## El Sidd

I remember how everyone in 2017 and 2018 used to chant

Modi ka Jo Yaar Hai !! Ghaddar hai ghaddar hai !!

But then President Alvi started singing bollywood songs and now everyone has forgotten the phase. 

Sad but true


----------



## Valar.

During mid 90's to early 2000, there used to be only 2 Pakistani TV channels PTV and STN. They used broad in 2-3 hours in morning and 6-9 hours in the evening.

People used to get cables and used to watch around a dozen different Indian TV channels(Zee, Sony etc) 24/7. Their dramas as cringy as they were, were popular.

Then came Musharaf and he gave more TV licences and 1 by 1 different Pakistani networks started showing. Each network with 1 channel initially and then multiple channels. They started broadcasting 24/7.

With the advent of more Pakistani channels, cable operators stopped showing more Indian channels and people started watching more Pakistani channels.

Currently, in 2020, God knows how many Pakistani networks are there and how many channels are there. Outta 100 channels what we get, around 50/60/70 are Pakistani and rest are international and no Indian channel, hence no Indian dramas.

So, how did Pakistanis stopped watching Indian channels and dramas? Simple answer is that we got our own channels and dramas.

But what about Indian movies? That Pakistanis still watch simply because our film industry did not improve but it is kind of improving a little bit for last few years.

Does every Pakistani watches Indian movies? No. Around half of Pakistanis don't even watch any movies at all if I have to roughly put it. They are mostly into dramas/TV serials.
Now about the other half:
Some only watch Hollywood movies.
Some only watch bollywood movies.
Some watch both.
I only watch Hollywood movies but even in that case I prefer TV shows more than movies.

How to get rid of Indian movies in Pakistan? Simple answer is the same way we got rid of Indian dramas - by improving our local production.

PS: I personally do not like any movies in which there are dance and songs be it Indian or Pakistani. That's one of the reason many Pakistanis don't Pakistani/Indian movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Valar. said:


> So, how did Pakistanis stopped watching Indian channels and dramas? Simple answer is that we got our own channels and dramas.


Indian channels are banned. Indian entertaiment channels were available at cabel until few few years ago


----------



## Valar.

Brass Knuckles said:


> Indian channels are banned. Indian entertaiment channels were available at cabel until few few years ago



I dunno about ban or no ban but Indian channels ran out of market many many years ago thanks to the tsunami of our local channels.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Indian channels are banned. Indian entertaiment channels were available at cabel until few few years ago



Ban all Indian content from the internet in Pakistan.

Put Alvi through strict de indofication program


----------



## Valar.

Brass Knuckles said:


> They were banned Pakistani channels can't compete without their drama channels. Indians know how to create drama. I think this ban is the reason behind popularity of translated Turkish dramas.
> 
> Internet pa ban ho skta ha? Aap Pakistan ko north Korea banana chahtay hain kisi article main prha tha wahan sirf 3 north Korean channel chaltay Hain.



Actually, Pakistani dramas were always better than Indian dramas.
Only problem was that they were too less in numbers.
Now, with the advent of more and more channels, nobody needs or misses Indian dramas.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Internet pa ban ho skta ha? Aap Pakistan ko north Korea banana chahtay hain kisi article main prha tha wahan sirf 3 north Korean channel chaltay Hain.



Internet pe lakhon chezen PEMRA PTA ban karta hai.... Indian content ban karne se apka mulk pacific ocean me nahi chala jaega


----------



## B.K.N

Valar. said:


> Actually, Pakistani dramas were always better than Indian dramas.


Phir ishq mamno type drama kyon chalatay hain Pakistani channel. 


Retired Troll said:


> Internet pe lakhon chezen PEMRA PTA ban karta hai.... Indian content ban karne se apka mulk pacific ocean me nahi chala jaega


Indian content is banned at cabel and internet pa koi dekhta ha to dekhnay do.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Indian content is banned at cabel and internet pa koi dekhta ha to dekhnay do.



ye konse korea ki logic hai?


----------



## Valar.

Brass Knuckles said:


> Phir ishq mamno type drama kyon chalatay hain Pakistani channel.



If I know it correctly, there is only one Pakistani tv channel UrduPlus or whatever who simply dub different tv serials around the world mostly Turkish and some South Korean I think. I don't watch them but I have heard from countless people that they are exceptionally good. Thats why people watch them. Also, they last longer than Pakistani dramas usually.


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Meri opinion ha.



Sur ankhon per. Bichee palkon per.

per ye qabil e tasleem nahi


----------



## Valar.

Brass Knuckles said:


> Meri opinion ha.
> 
> Other channels also play. Is channel ka name shayad urdu1 ha and start main yeh saray Indian dramas chalatay thay phir court na ban kya tha.



Ok.

Waisay kuch dramay/movies mashoori ki waja say bhi log dekhtay hain.

Many people dont watch hollywood movies and yet many of them have seen some of the most popular english movies like Godfather etc. 

Is say koi farq nahi parta, farq regularly dekhnay say perta hai.


----------

